# 8GB iPhone to cost Rs 31,000, 16GB for 37,000



## strider21 (Aug 12, 2008)

*iphone 3G Indian pricing out*

The 8 GB version of the iPhone 3G will cost Rs. 31,000, while the 16 GB version will cost between Rs. 36,000 and Rs. 37,000.

These prices are not inclusive of the plan these phones will come bundled with. 

Customers buying the iPhone will have a choice of plans to choose from, so stay online with us to get those details soon. 

SOURCE:- Tech2.com


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*

What a joke!!!!!!! What are those guys thinking about Indians??!!

Rs.37000 for a phone which doesnt have even basic features like Video Recording and MMS.

 This is iJoke or iCrap


----------



## Pat (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*

Its not official yet. I still have some hopes. But if it is actually going to be so expensive, its bye bye iPhone for me


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*

I saw some really cool news on that website for this month. YAY killing time for me.
Btw website's design sucks. underlining the comments on hover is sick.


----------



## Pat (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*

I guess some people are going to be really happy reading this


----------



## raksrules (Aug 12, 2008)

The wait is finally over. The pricing of the most-awaited gadget Apple iPhone, to be launched in India on August 22, is out. 

 Reports indicate that the 8 GB version of the 3G iPhone will cost Rs 31,000, while the 16 GB version will cost between Rs 36,000–37,000. 

 The prices are not inclusive of the plan the phone will come bundled with.  

 Last week Bharti Airtel and Vodafone announced that they will launch iPhone on August 22.  

 In a statement, Bharti said that millions of Airtel subscribers will be able to purchase the iPhone at Airtel's Relationship Centres from August 22.  

 "iPhone has been an iconic technological revelation of this year and Airtel has been at the forefront of innovation and customer delight in the Indian telecom sector," Sanjay Kapoor, President, Bharti Airtel mobile services, said.  

 iPhone is embedded with all 3G features and is twice as fast as the existing mobile phones. The phone also has in-built GPS system, which facilitates as navigation and positioning tool.


Source: *infotech.indiatimes.com/articleshow/3356155.cms
*www.tech2.com/india/news/mobile-phones/iphone-3g-pricing-out/44621/0


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*

I can't be sure enough if this is trolling or just hype, let some Mac user show up and then I will say.

*Edit: *Both threads merged!


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*

not me, i was talking about S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Clear Sky
*www.tech2.com/india/topstuff/games/games-of-august-2008/44591/0

zomg I cant believe the time has passed swiftly and its nearer day by day. What awaits you in the zone this time Stalker ?

Am least bothered abt iphone, simply it doesn't suit my need.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*

I'm not..But is 3g package going to be included in da plan?


----------



## raksrules (Aug 12, 2008)

3G.... where is 3G in India. These operators will take another 1 yr to just start 3G services. Till then kya fayda. I already have a 3G enabled nokia 6630 but cannot use its 3G capabilities.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 12, 2008)

coollll... please i ask the person of incharge for price to raise it to say 60k for 8 gb and 1 lakh for 16 gb .. so that we people of india can buy in dozens...


wht a crap....

tell them to ........^%$@%#$!@#@~#~!@!@!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2008)

LOLZ......31K for 8GB 

I can buy Nokia N82 & Nokia N73 ME for 33k total. The got more features & ease of use compared to iPhone.

I can buy a entry level laptop for this prise.....WTHthe hell is Airtel thinking, 31k for a phone...even the filthy rich will think twice about it.

Arya's next years birthday gift from his dad - iPhone 3G, just cos he can buy one....


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 12, 2008)

Alright, where is the official iPhone salesman here? 
Let them officially advertise these rates - I wanna see the reaction.
Those ppl who wanted iPhone for the "showoff" factor, hav already got them. Now who is gonna buy a crappy over-hyped thing for 31k? 

btw, does it have multi channel support?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2008)

Let us see...

iPhone Subsidized in USA = $ 200 which comes to about Rs 8,000

iPhone unlocked in USA $ 600 = Rs 24,000

iPhone in India = Rs 31k for 8 GB....with contract...

That's the most expensive phone in the history of India I guess. Even Nokia N95 8 GB wasn't that much at launch 

So, whose buying iPhone from Airtel/Vodafone

I just called my roommate who booked it with Vodafone thinking it is for Rs 12k maximum. He was sleeping, yelled & woke up to go online at home to check the prices. Lolz...I am buying Nokia N82 for 19k & he was mocking me for wasting so much money....

First they quote it at 31k and people bash it like anything. Then they actually price it at 25k and people think its not so expensive so lets buy it. What a strategy man!


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> First they quote it at 31k and people bash it like anything. Then they actually price it at 25k and people think its not so expensive so lets buy it. What a strategy man!


people fall for it like sale in the bazaar...lolz


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 12, 2008)

37k + Say 10k Contract, over all price of 50k.
Price Justified if iPhone was only for the rich and affluent. The new status symbol.
I see many guys own a N95.
So this iPhone Thing should really be priced 1 Lac


----------



## Pat (Aug 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Let us see...
> 
> iPhone Subsidized in USA = $ 200 which comes to about Rs 8,000
> 
> ...



Dude you really need to take a chill pill. The news about rates/plans/contracts is not official yet. Also iPhone without contract is $599 plus taxes which is nearly around 27k in INR.




> First they quote it at 31k and people bash it like anything. Then they actually price it at 25k and people think its not so expensive so lets buy it. What a strategy man!



Dude I cant believe you actually copied my comment from tech2 user comments. Are all your posts a copy of someone or the other ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2008)

^^^ that was one funny statement which I couldn't help myself from copy pasting ..why type again


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 12, 2008)

sucks man...


----------



## hellgate (Aug 12, 2008)

there r lots of better fones to choose from in 31k.so why buy the iPhone when u hav better choices.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 12, 2008)

Agar iPhone ke hi daam me usse aacha phone mile to koi yeh kyun le.... woh na le...

Maan gaye.... aapki parki nazar aur Nirma Super dono ko


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2008)

Kalpik, I guess so. The price has to be around 22k. Else, the gray market will kill Airtel & Vodafone.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 12, 2008)

Really it cant be that much, Actually It SHOULDN'T be that much


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ No way iphone will be coming out for these impossible price. May be some kind of marketing trick, preparing ppl to handle the real cost of the phone.

Whatever info we have till now the phone cost will be between 9k - 31k , wtf haha. Thats some range.


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 12, 2008)

Tech2 has posted in this article: *www.tech2.com/india/news/mobile-phones/india-to-get-iphone-3g-on-august-18/42711/0 that :

"So after much digging, we've got information on the official date for the India launch of the iPhone 3G. Vodafone will launch the iPhone 3G first on the 18th of August. "

We all know now that the 18 August date was a hogwash. 

So how can we believe Tech2's latest pricing news??


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats insane..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

Must seriously be some kind of goof up.31k for a freaking phone is way above insane.Did anyone contact Vodafone care to confirm about this or are they still tight lipped about the Iphone?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 12, 2008)

This is blasphemy. This is madness...... This is Rumor !!!


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Aug 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> people fall for it like sale in the bazaar...lolz


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 12, 2008)

8-9k  for 8gb is the max i can shell out for this hype phone .. not a single penny over that ..hee hee..


----------



## kirangp (Aug 12, 2008)

I think this price is when you get the phone outright and there will be a cheaper price if you go for a 2 year contract...


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Arya's next years birthday gift from his dad - iPhone 3G, just cos he can buy one....


Please watch what you say, you have been _warned and infracted_!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

kirangp said:


> I think this price is when you get the phone outright and there will be a cheaper price if you go for a 2 year contract...


I see you are in Australia right now.Has the IPhone been launched out there? I used to work for 3's contact centre earlier & just before leaving it, we did have some hints that 3 was supposed to launch it.Which carrier do you use?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi guys.Happy trolling.Me will just wait for my C905.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*



shashank_re said:


> What a joke!!!!!!! What are those guys thinking about Indians??!!
> 
> Rs.37000 for a phone which doesnt have even basic features like Video Recording and MMS.
> 
> This is iJoke or iCrap



+1 buddy....icrap...thats funny..he he he


----------



## hubriscorp (Aug 12, 2008)

Its way tooo high....around 15-20K for 16GB would be nice...


----------



## bytecode (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank god I purchased a HTC Touch just four days back. I also got the news from some source that iPhone will be costly and costlier including the data plans and all other crap stuff. iPhone is definitely not a good deal for Indians. They are trying to introduce US strategy of contracts here, which I think, no one will be interested in.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 12, 2008)

The web site is trying to get some traffic.. Do they have any source or something?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

^Exactly my point.Merely mentioning "official" without having any ground information of any statement being made sounds a bit vague.Plus why only this site? Shouldn't other sites too have this information from this so-called "official" announcement.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

^^yeah poor design need a way to get traffic, me so loath


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 12, 2008)

But Tech2 is from Network18 stable.So they just cant keep writing whatever they feel.
So i guess this 'might' be true.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't spend more than 10K without contract on this... otherwise PSP is much better.
But 31K ??? Man, thats INSANE.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^yeah poor design need a way to get traffic, me so loath


Was that sarcasm towards me or the site?


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2008)

Dude, its Tech2. Those guys are part of Network 18. CNN-IBN, CNBC in.com etc.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

Mate I know it's a part of Network 18.My major concern is that why isn't this news available on Vodafone's official website.I mean if it's any official statement being made for the pricing then sure more light needs to be shed rather than just this bit of shallow information.If it's true then it will prove potentially harmful for any provider to sell these phones across in India.


----------



## Who (Aug 12, 2008)

well here another website with same news ....
 *infotech.indiatimes.com/articleshow/3356155.cms


----------



## Power UP (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow 31k huh ??  [if the news is true]

Without 3G atm + ............. , now who would buy iPhone, of course the crowd that wants a $hinyPhone 

Seriously by the time 3G officially launches which is most probably next year , even more new feature rich phones would have been launched ( Probably even iPhone Version 3).



> First they quote it at 31k and people bash it like anything. Then they actually price it at 25k and people think its not so expensive so lets buy it. What a strategy man!


+1 ^^ something like this is gonna happen


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2008)

BTW guys ever walked into Shoppers Stop to buy a Nokia phone or a SE phone? They charge the same amount for the N96s etc.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

The irony would be that we could get the older IPhones for prices cheaper than this one & that too without a contract.


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ You won't get those. They have been discontinued.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I can't spend more than 10K without contract on this... otherwise PSP is much better.


I hope you know what we are talking about. In case you didn't know, we are talking about a PHONE.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ You won't get those. They have been discontinued.


I suppose there still are some left at Alfa in Mumbai.


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah I guess buying that makes more sense. All you will be missing is native GPS & 3G. Who cares.


----------



## Who (Aug 12, 2008)

you can call with a PSP via skype , you can even mod a PSP into a phone or you can use applications (but calls will be still done via skype) , you can do alot of things with a PSP (modded) , you can even buy a camera (Official) & take pics , videos what not ?

  Let me tell you even if its off topic , you can do nearly all sort of things with a modded PSP , thus its one of the best devices out there. (portable)


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah right.. I'm guessing you are a PSP fanboy.


----------



## Pat (Aug 12, 2008)

Did you guys read the user comments on tech2 ? Damn, they are funny. Everyone is quoting their sources and coming up with their own pricing  Honestly, I don't think tech2's claims are any better than all of them.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I hope you know what we are talking about. In case you didn't know, we are talking about a PHONE.


iPhone has been described by apple itself as an entertainment gadget with a phone attached. 

And reviews too state that as far as calling quality is concerned, iPhone is just ANOTHER phone. It also lacks several important phone exclusive features like MMS.

So I feel fully justified comparing iPhone with PSP.


----------



## Who (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually i am very impressed by that device lately & i bet you haven't used a modded PSP have you ? , it really is a great device , yeah its not a phone you can use nearly most of the features a good 3-4 k phone provides , remember its an gaming device that too portable , you can read comics , PDF (via applications) , watch videos , play music , use google maps via Wlan , surf , chat , call (skype) , play games , with emulators for PSP you can play games from NES to GBA & these are only some of the features i have discovered in a month , there are still some to be discovered.

  of course i would become a fan something so outstadning for a cost of 8.9 K (+ memory card (1.5k 4 GB) + modding charges (500) ).


      Anyway i am sorry posting something off topic , i will refrain myself from doing so in the near future.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

smit said:


> Actually i am very impressed by that device lately & i bet you haven't used a modded PSP have you ? , it really is a great device , yeah its not a phone you can use nearly most of the features a good 3-4 k phone provides , remember its an gaming device that too portable , you can read comics , PDF (via applications) , watch videos , play music , use google maps via Wlan , surf , chat , call (skype) , play games , with emulators for PSP you can play games from NES to GBA & these are only some of the features i have discovered in a month , there are still some to be discovered.
> 
> of course i would become a fan something so outstadning for a cost of 8.9 K (+ memory card (1.5k 4 GB) + modding charges (500) ).
> 
> ...


Well, I have a friend with a PSP. Yes its very good indeed from what I have seen. How much FPS do you get during PS1 emulation ? Does it play PS1 & PSP ISOs ? Are you able to surf this forum and <post> through it ?

BTW, does modding void warranty ?


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

^^Modding voids warranty on most electronic gadgets..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^Modding voids warranty on most electronic gadgets..


I mean only pandora's battery for playing PSP ISOs. Because everything esle is doable without modding.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 12, 2008)

[Off topic]
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=616923&postcount=759
Probably you wanna have a look at posting date.
[/Off topic]
Its plain stupid to compare a phone with PSP no matter what can be done with it. And ask you PSP related questions at PSP thread.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Was that sarcasm towards me or the site?


design is to site what tit is to jugs

Don't mix them, could be dangerous.

Why can't these guy design proper, ther are many kiddos using photochop and claiming to be web designers. Hire any one of them to do the dirty work.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> [Off topic]
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=616923&postcount=759
> Probably you wanna have a look at posting date.
> [/Off topic]
> Its plain stupid to compare a phone with PSP no matter what can be done with it. And ask you PSP related questions at PSP thread.


Where is PSP thread ?

And the reason I compared iPhone to PSP is because there are a million out there considering buying it as an entertainment gadget. Infact, iPod touch didn't cause as much hype because everyone beleived they could own an iPhone at 200$.

BTW, what _are_ the phones at 31K range which can compete with the iPhone ? I mean, most are for different people, or are large PDAs. They are not small sized phones.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2008)

Seems fake. Just posted to get a few hits.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 12, 2008)

take a look at O2 phones. they cost more than the iPhone and don't even come with built in GPS. And lets not talk about Windows mobile with little RAM and slow processor.


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 12, 2008)

HTC Touch diamond is being sold by airtel at around 28k .  I cant think of ANY Logic iphone will be priced more than that. 

But if somehow they really do , they're gonna be smashed by grey market.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 12, 2008)

Well better wait and watch.
And all you guys keep in mind, people at Airtel, Vodafone are all excellent at marketing and business. Same at Apple. 

Just read this once more.

"iPhone has been an *iconic **technological **revelation *of this year and Airtel has been at the forefront of innovation and customer delight in the Indian telecom sector," Sanjay Kapoor, President, Bharti Airtel mobile services, said.

For you guys it may not be. For others, you bet it is.


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=48284@Tamoghho Exactly. People are making wrong comparisons.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 12, 2008)

iphone is a good phone but not if this price is true.i was looking to buy one for myself (without the contract sh*t) but this price tag is insane.
get a life apple+airtel+vodaphone


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2008)

This is insane. BS. I would rather get a N82 and a Lenovo Ideapad S10.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> This is insane. BS. I would rather get a N82 and a Lenovo Ideapad S10.


Isn't youe EEE PC 702 enough ?


----------



## napster007 (Aug 12, 2008)

if these prices are kept up here....its bye bye iphone in india!!
does apple think there are all rich ppl in india?


----------



## confused!! (Aug 12, 2008)

It's a relief for me..When i said it would cost around a crappy 28k my friends who had registered for the iPhone laughed at me...now I am gonna laugh at them...


----------



## krazzy (Aug 12, 2008)

Isn't the launch date just 10 days from now? So why don't we all be good boys and wait till then. We'll be getting the answer to our questions and there won't be any need for any speculation.

And comparing iPhone to PSP?! WTF! I can understand comparing PSP to media players like iPod Touch, etc. But comparing to iPhone is quite absurd.



T159 said:


> design is to site what tit is to jugs



*gets back up after falling down from the chair*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

napster007 said:


> if these prices are kept up here....its bye bye iphone in india!!
> does apple think there are all rich ppl in india?


do people ask same question with regard to mac computers ?
no.
then why target iphone like this ?

apple products have been known to be pricey and underperforming compared to similar priced products from other brands. this no exception. perhaps the one single BIG exception here is the iPod Classic.

apple doesn't need to lower prices to stay in market. they have something called willing customer base who are enough to keep them happy.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ That's people people care or iphone, want to buy iphone but when they came to know that it's going to be anoher overpriced product, they are angry.

Everyone was expecting a subsidized iphone price after looking at $199 price of 8Gb model.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2008)

The general opinion is still that we ll get the iPhone for 8k courtesy news channels and newspapers.


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2008)

If the phone actually sells for anything above 27k which now I presume it will, it will send all predictions to La la land. People were expecting it to be around 20k, this is an outrageous rip off.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> do people ask same question with regard to mac computers ?
> no.
> then why target iphone like this ?
> 
> ...


 
apple never sells macs for half price in other countries and twice the price in india..the difference between US and indian prices for mac and all those computers is same when compared to difference bw other harware,talking about relative prices.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2008)

The prices should fairly be 24k and 28k without contract. Else, Apple sucks. And worse still, many idiots will be running to buy it at 37k.


----------



## moshel (Aug 12, 2008)

hey probably its a typo and its actually 13K.......but i cud be wrong....hee hee....

hey ppl seriously why does everyone start screaming and shouting on rumours....atleast wait until we get the official announcements from vodafone and airtel.....and when we do...which im sure wont be music to our iPhone-fanatic-ears...we can really bash up both of them.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 12, 2008)

if price is at 31k then, Mommy Airtel & Mommy Vodafone will give birth to a son. i would name her "Blackmarket".

Whatever the price may be but a price above 20-25k is not justified for iPhone.


wonder what people will do with a iPhone 3G *without* 3G support?
better get a previous version and upgrade to Firmware 2.0.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 13, 2008)

For This price Iphone needs to be buried in little lady's  graveyard ..I need to focus on some good Smart phones like Blackberry's or Nokia's E71 

Goodbye Iphone ....Thank u for keeping us entairtaining for the good time


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> design is to site what tit is to jugs
> 
> Don't mix them, could be dangerous.


You mean something like this.Design tits & Jugs site? Gotcha.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 13, 2008)

the price Rs 31,000/- is highly absurd and insane...
I would prefer to upgrade my PC to an all new powerful rig with that much cash instead of going for the iPhone.



Pathik said:


> The prices should fairly be 24k and 28k without contract. Else, Apple sucks. And worse still, many idiots will be running to buy it at 37k.



point perfectly taken.....Apple sucks but Vodafone and Airtel would be the biggest "SUCKERS" to launch the iPhone 3G at that price especially with limited features of the 3G spectrum


----------



## kirangp (Aug 13, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I see you are in Australia right now.Has the IPhone been launched out there? I used to work for 3's contact centre earlier & just before leaving it, we did have some hints that 3 was supposed to launch it.Which carrier do you use?



ya... iPhone was launched in Australia on July 11th... Unfortunately 3 doesn't have rights to sell iPhone.. Telstra, Vodafone and Optus are selling it..I work in Telstra, so I have played with it..But this thing is so freaking heavy when compared to Ipod Touch..lolz..btw I am with 3


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> apple never sells macs for half price in other countries and twice the price in india..the difference between US and indian prices for mac and all those computers is same when compared to difference bw other harware,talking about relative prices.


I am talking about similar performing hardware. For example, you get an entry gaming rig for 40K, while you get the weak GMA950 powered mac mini for the same price.


desiibond said:


> ^^ That's people people care or iphone, want to buy iphone but when they came to know that it's going to be anoher overpriced product, they are angry.
> 
> Everyone was expecting a subsidized iphone price after looking at $199 price of 8Gb model.


So what ? People should not jump to conclusions. Its stupidity and idiocity. How can you even DREAM about getting a rather awssome phone for 8K without any catch to it ? I suppose by the word "contract", they would have assumed they would have to pay Rs. 250 to 500 per month for some connection plan.


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 13, 2008)

This is again a marketting stunt.
They will shock u with such price 
then release it with 5-10 k less
so u believe its really cheap and go buy it 

And a HTC TyTn II  / Touch Diamond would be a lot lot Better Choice.

Goodbye Iphone ....Thank u for keeping us entairtaining for the good time


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 13, 2008)

Just to let you know, HTC Touch Pro is priced at £514.99 (pound) without contract.

Please continue your discussions.


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 13, 2008)

*at 31k I can easily buy Nokia N82 and ATI HD4850 *


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 13, 2008)

OK guys seriously, you gotta stop this. Some of you are acting like those Apple fanboys at Engadget who bring out iPhone reference to every single post even if it is not remotely related to Apple or iPhone. We already had a PSP before and now ATI!? N82 is OK but how TF ATI comes into the picture  Unless ATI HD4850 comes with a built in phone or something.. 

come on, you can do better than that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

^^hey cool, why so serious ?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 13, 2008)

Coz I'm Sam Serious..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2008)

kirangp said:


> ya... iPhone was launched in Australia on July 11th... Unfortunately 3 doesn't have rights to sell iPhone.. Telstra, Vodafone and Optus are selling it..I work in Telstra, so I have played with it..But this thing is so freaking heavy when compared to Ipod Touch..lolz..btw I am with 3


I was on 3's website yesterday & was surprised they still haven't launched it yet.They could launch a shitty Blackberry 8707g but couldn't launch a Iphone 3G yet.Are the cap plans good on Telstra? I hear they are extremely costly.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 13, 2008)

it was in tv(ccn-ibn) also yesterday.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 13, 2008)

Any one here working in Vodafone / Airtel and has any clue on the pricing of the phone, please enlighten us.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 13, 2008)

india mein coca cola 5 rupeye ki bhi logoin ko mehngi lagti hai iphone kasie chalega


----------



## skippednote (Aug 13, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Coz I'm Sam Serious..




its serious sam man


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 13, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> india mein coca cola 5 rupeye ki bhi logoin ko mehngi lagti hai iphone kasie chalega


Coke 5 Rs ki nahi hai bhai, 10 ki hai. material to 1 Rs ka bhi use hi nahi hota, 2 Rs Hritik leta hai aur 1.5 Rs packaging+Transport. Baki sab Tashan me munafa hai, McD burger kaho,coke piyo, mast jiyo.

[offtopic]lets talk abt iphone as no one talks about it [\offtopic]


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

^^lolz
deep satire, near truth


----------



## iMav (Aug 13, 2008)

Coke 200ml was for Rs. 5 then those greedy fools made that to Rs. 10/-


----------



## krazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

I never paid 5 rupees. It was always 6 and now it's 7.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

coke sucks. so do most of these junk drinks. They are only good for gastric problems. I had a stomach upset due to gas, and a single pepsi made me burp everything out and I suddenly felt clear


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2008)

This is fake & crap news...

31K is insane with a contract....It will definitely retail around 14K as far as I feel....



gary4gar said:


> if price is at 31k then,* Mommy Airtel* & *Mommy Vodafone* will give birth to a son. i would name her "Blackmarket".


Its *Daddy Airtel *and *Mommy Vodafone*......... How can 2 moms give birth to a son....


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ iPhone can make anything happen  , 'The Phone' .


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 13, 2008)

O Man ... The Prcing is insane , if the news isn't a rumour ! Palika will seem to have a heavy rush starting from 18/8/08 !


----------



## iMav (Aug 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Its *Daddy Airtel *and *Mommy Vodafone*......... How can 2 moms give birth to a son....



Ek Daddy ek Mommy fir bolta hai 2 moms?


----------



## R2K (Aug 13, 2008)

prices will go down for sure if no one cares to buy that crap


----------



## girish.g (Aug 13, 2008)

see nobody here is concerned of The Iphone everybody talking about muumy,daddy,psp,graphics card.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 13, 2008)

No use getting the iphone at this price...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

iMav said:


> Ek Daddy ek Mommy fir bolta hai 2 moms?


Apple is the Daddy. Airtel and Vodafone are both moms.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ Point to be noted.



> see nobody here is concerned of The Iphone everybody talking about muumy,daddy,psp,graphics card


Ya, money saved can be spent on other useful tech or i-the-phone from palika. Although such insane pricing is not gonna happen, insted of this one tight slap they will make the customer pay with many small ones.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

Why don't people just get the iPod Touch? It is much better. Unlike iPhone which lacks half of the features that one expects from a high-end phone, iPod Touch instead has more features than one would expect of a typical media player. And it has all the important and nice stuff which made iPhone so popular.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Why don't people just get the iPod Touch? It is much better. Unlike iPhone which lacks half of the features that one expects from a high-end phone, iPod Touch instead has more features than one would expect of a typical media player. And it has all the important and nice stuff which made iPhone so popular.


Well, iPod touch is facing insane competition from Creative XiFi media players and Cown iAudio media players in the market where it sells as a high quality media player, and its facing unstoppable competition from NDS and PSP which are 6K cheaper in the market where it sells as an entertainment gadget.


----------



## anweshkumar (Aug 13, 2008)

Its big wastage of time for me....waiting this long time for no use...........iphone sucks.........


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 13, 2008)

31K for iphone .. its kinda weird my cousin got it from US in Rs 17K and after unlocking its working fine with Indian carriers ..looks like vodafone and airtel wants to loot out Indians.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 13, 2008)

shashank4u said:


> 31K for iphone .. its kinda weird my cousin got it from US in Rs 17K and after unlocking its working fine with Indian carriers ..looks like vodafone and airtel wants to loot out Indians.


True, not only Airtel n Vodafone but also Apple wants to loot out Indians


----------



## Pat (Aug 13, 2008)

shashank4u said:


> 31K for iphone .. its kinda weird my cousin got it from US in Rs 17K and after unlocking its working fine with Indian carriers ..looks like vodafone and airtel wants to loot out Indians.



He must have got the first-generation iPhone and not the new iPhone 3G.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 13, 2008)

Pat said:


> He must have got the first-generation iPhone and not the new iPhone 3G.



Yes i forgot to mention that thanks for notifying.

but the point is if you can somehow get it from US via friends or relative you might get both iphone 3G and ipod touch in 31K


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

shashank4u said:


> 31K for iphone .. its kinda weird my cousin got it from US in Rs 17K and after unlocking its working fine with Indian carriers ..looks like vodafone and airtel wants to loot out Indians.





Pat said:


> He must have got the first-generation iPhone and not the new iPhone 3G.



Even if its first generation phone, if its for 17K, it definitely looks worth it. 
Is warranty valid for it ?


----------



## Pat (Aug 13, 2008)

Not possible ATM..iPhone 3G without contract in US costs about 27k in INR..First-gen iPhones are not being manufactures/sold anymore.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Even if its first generation phone, if its for 17K, it definitely looks worth it.
> Is warranty valid for it ?



No. They are not sold anymore.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> This is fake & crap news...
> 
> 31K is insane with a contract....It will definitely retail around 14K as far as I feel....
> 
> ...


surrogate mother ?



MetalheadGautham said:


> Cown iAudio media players in the market where it sells as a high quality media player, .


Cowon A3 and other variants are kickass devices, plays HD videos and even without the need for format conversion. Touchscreen too.
 Thats just fckuin brilliant, am waiting for the time to own one soon \m/

*www.dabbledoo.com/ee/images/uploads/gadgetell/cowon-n3_425.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2008)

More reasons to stay away from iPhone. Now who wants to use Samsung innov8? 
I M just waiting for Win Mobile 7. It will bring GPU accelerated UI & more efficiency then there will be no use to go for iPhone


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 14, 2008)

I think the price info is correct.

If they sell blackberry at 25k with a 1k monthly plan, then iPhone 3G could be sold for 31K along with approx. 1k monthly plan from both the carriers.

Lets hope this news to be false.

Keeping my fingures crossed till Aug 22.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 14, 2008)

That site got what it wanted. Traffic. I say wait till the 22nd, or till Vodafone/Airtel puts up an official statement/ad about the price of the iPhone, _then_ start the insanely great comments about this piece of junk phone.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 14, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham

Yes the warranty is not valid.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 15, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> True, not only Airtel n Vodafone but also Apple wants to loot out Indians



r u taking about 3g one?

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44large.png


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 17, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> r u taking about 3g one?
> 
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44large.png



yeah dude the entire speculation is centered around the launch of the iPhone 3G by Vodafone and Airtel...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 18, 2008)

Nopes dude.My friend got a call from Airtel.

*It is 18k for the 8 gb version and 22k for the 16gb version.*

Cheers.Now start sucking the iphone.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

WoW.. Is that unlocked? If yes, then pretty cool price.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

and i thought iPhone was in price range of about 8-13k?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 18, 2008)

Nopes.They said its the "initial" price you have to pay for the connection and the phone.Thats it.More will be knwn later when Vodafone calls me. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2008)

another rumour is 16k and my local airtel guys say the same..


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 18, 2008)

Nothing confirmed yet. 

Waiting for the big day ... Aug 22


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 19, 2008)

i went to airtel west delhi office 2day the girl over there said 8gb -16k and 16gb 20 k but she told nothing about plans and told wait and watch till 22nd august


----------



## Pat (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol! Continue speculating..Its fun to read these kind of rumors 

Oh and btw, did you guys know that the CEO of apple India posts in User Comments on Indian tech sites  Haha!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*



Pat said:


> Its not official yet. I still have some hopes. But if it is actually going to be so expensive, its bye bye iPhone for me


Well, then it really is bye bye iPhone for you. I’m sorry. 


iPhone 3G Price for India Confirmed: Rs. 31,000 for 8GB!
_by Milind Alvares
August 19, 2008_

*smokingapples.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/iphone-3g4.jpg​
The 8GB iPhone’s price has been officially confirmed at Rs. 31,000 by the Imagine Store here in Goa, India. The 16GB version will cost you Rs. 37,000. The prices are final and bookings are now open, but they warn that there will be very limited stocks. This store will sell it only with Vodafone, but it is highly unlikely that the other telecom that brings the iPhone to India, Airtel, would have a different price.

So this finally answers the one question I’ve heard _about seven thousand times_ in the past few weeks, “how much will the iPhone cost?” At the WWDC 2008 (which, for you non-Apple folk, stands for Worldwide Developers’ Conference), Apple CEO Steve Jobs announced that the price for the iPhone 3G across all countries would be either around $199 or less than that. This sent ripples across the globe and within minutes half the world was planning on buying one for themselves. However, the iPhone comes with a carrier lock-in for a period of at least two years and a minimum rental plan that puts its total cost of ownership well over $1500, at least in the US. In the UK and other places, carriers were even giving the phone _free_ with their even more costly rental plans. *Read more…*

[Via *Smoking Apples*]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

All Hail the N95 8GB


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*



aryayush said:


> Well, then it really is bye bye iPhone for you. I’m sorry.
> 
> 
> iPhone 3G Price for India Confirmed: Rs. 31,000 for 8GB!
> ...




Thats the nlocked price.The locked version of the Iphone will be as i posted earlier.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 19, 2008)

This is a locked version. Except that it doesn't require a minimum contract of any kind. You can use any scheme of Vodafone or Airtel that you choose. The reason they cannot have a contract thing is that TRAI doesn't allow for such after sales recovery of cash. Maybe if that regulation is changed, the iPhone might become cheaper + contract.


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2008)

So Tech2 was right and all called it an attempt for cheap publicity.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

It cant be 31k for sure. I will wait till the 22nd and hold my reservations and comments till then.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

btw, nice image editing +@ aayush


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

and what do you guys say about this 
*www.toysgadget.com/we-have-the-airtel-iphone-3g-pricing/iphone

and did someone say Twice as fast ? ? ?*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38.png


----------



## aryayush (Aug 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> So Tech2 was right and all called it an attempt for cheap publicity.


I still do, because it was written like one of those cheap publicity stunts. Just because it turned out to be true doesn’t mean that their sloppy reporting can be excused.



MetalheadGautham said:


> btw, nice image editing +@ aayush


It’s Milind’s story, so the image is also Milind’s handiwork.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

*www.tech2.com/india/news/mobile-phones/vodafone-to-sell-iphone-3g-for-13k/43191/0

Now it's clear that [FONT=Verdana, Arial, tahoma, trebuchet MS][FONT=Verdana, Arial, tahoma, trebuchet MS]Vodafone[/FONT][/FONT] will ace the iPhone 3G launch in India to Airtel by a few days, making 18th of August the day of the launch. Some more info to come floating out of the rumor mill is that the price of the phone bundled with Vodafone will be around Rs 13,000 for the 8GB model. 
*www.tech2.com/media/images/2008/Jul/img_78861_iphone_india_2_450x360.jpg​My common sense says to believe this rumor only when it's confirmed, because it does seem too low a price for the iPhone 3G bundled with a plan. 

You'll hear more from us as soon as we know


----------



## Pat (Aug 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> The reason they cannot have a contract thing is that TRAI doesn't allow for such after sales recovery of cash. Maybe if that regulation is changed, the iPhone might become cheaper + contract.



So you mean no telecom company in India can sell a phone on a fixed-plan contract


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> *www.tech2.com/india/news/mobile-phones/vodafone-to-sell-iphone-3g-for-13k/43191/0
> 
> Now it's clear that [FONT=Verdana, Arial, tahoma, trebuchet MS][FONT=Verdana, Arial, tahoma, trebuchet MS]Vodafone[/FONT][/FONT] will ace the iPhone 3G launch in India to Airtel by a few days, making 18th of August the day of the launch. Some more info to come floating out of the rumor mill is that the price of the phone bundled with Vodafone will be around Rs 13,000 for the 8GB model.
> *www.tech2.com/media/images/2008/Jul/img_78861_iphone_india_2_450x360.jpg​My common sense says to believe this rumor only when it's confirmed, because it does seem too low a price for the iPhone 3G bundled with a plan.
> ...



Today is the 19th.no iphone yet.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2008)

Wait till the launch.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

yup right


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> It’s Milind’s story, so the image is also Milind’s handiwork.


w00ps. 
I forgot that it was milind who is the maclub's photoshop guy 
His aurora tricolour wallpaper was AWSSOME.


----------



## Pat (Aug 19, 2008)

*iphoneindia.gyanin.com/2008/08/19/zee-business-confirms-iphone-3g-price-rs25499/

Zee Business jumps on the bandwagon 

If something looks too good to be true, it most probably is


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

atleast not 31k... but still


----------



## aryayush (Aug 19, 2008)

But still? If what Zee Business is reporting is indeed true, the Indian version of the iPhone is going to be cheaper than any other country in the world. Rs. 25,000 is absolutely the _right price_ for a contract free iPhone!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

oh oh ...thats bad ,very bad...I had hopes that iPhone would cost in price range of 9-13k  ..


----------



## Pat (Aug 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> But still? If what Zee Business is reporting is indeed true, the Indian version of the iPhone is going to be cheaper than any other country in the world. Rs. 25,000 is absolutely the _right price_ for a contract free iPhone!



Not quite true. Its cheaper in Switzerland  However, 25k is good for a contract-free phone.


----------



## a5hr1th (Aug 19, 2008)

I really hope all those rumours don't come true. But alas, here's proof:

*www.vodafone.in/iPhone/Pages/iPhone_details1.aspx


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

so that finally ends all rumours and 25k price tag too


----------



## aryayush (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, Airtel’s plans and prices are still TBA. We already knew these were gonna be Vodafone’s prices (I mean, SA reported them, after all—how could they’ve been false! ). It’s those of Airtel which I’m eagerly anticipating.


----------



## Pat (Aug 19, 2008)

Ridiculous plans. I cant believe they want to loot people even more after they have already looted 31k from them.See the plan.Haha.I cant find words.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

Whats the price finally??The page is faulty.


----------



## Pat (Aug 19, 2008)

31k and 36.1k...And data plans are ridiculously expensive!


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Well, Airtel’s plans and prices are still TBA. We already knew these were gonna be Vodafone’s prices (I mean, SA reported them, after all—how could they’ve been false! ). It’s those of Airtel which I’m eagerly anticipating.



lmao
time to regularly smokin apples ,which i should have ,being a macboy 

i think airtel prices will be the same


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

tis is still running ! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/92.png


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 19, 2008)

What are the data plans??if anyone please minds disclosing them.Me cant see the plans


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmmm ... no credit to SA for the news. While everyone kept on bashing Tech2 for the price they posted, it turned out to be true. As far as US is concerned I won't rely on any source, but when it comes to India, I can say for a fact that we have in-digestion problems. So if there is a rumor from inside, it is true.


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

Its on the main page now and they have updated the dates.

www.vodafone.in/iphone/

They have also removed the plan pricing and details.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 20, 2008)

31000 for 8 GB

Its ridiculous.

However, as expected.... the speculations are true.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 20, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  wtf


----------



## raksrules (Aug 20, 2008)

zee business must be shying away now since their news was utter crap about the iPhone pricing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> But still? If what Zee Business is reporting is indeed true, the Indian version of the iPhone is going to be cheaper than any other country in the world. Rs. 25,000 is absolutely the _right price_ for a contract free iPhone!


Exactly. 20k to 25k is the best price for 8gb ifone.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 20, 2008)

crap...what those idiots at marketing think we are money crapping working class people...what is their idea... 31 for 8gb and 36 for 16gb...


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope, iPhone is not for "working class people". Nokia is for working class people. iPhone in India is a Business class phone. It will go like hot cake in Business circle. And blame govt. for hefty amount of import duty on such devices.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 20, 2008)

31,000 for 8GB! WTH

My Lenovo laptop cost me 21000 and it comes with 80 GB storage, that can be increased, and its a complete laptop!

Anecdotes apart - The pricing is el crazy high! Empire state building high, Mount Everst  high. Might as well save some moremoney and get entry level Vertu


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 20, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Nope, iPhone is not for "working class people". Nokia is for working class people. iPhone in India is a Business class phone. It will go like hot cake in Business circle. And blame govt. for hefty amount of import duty on such devices.




dear by working class people i meant everyone who can afford that thing....indias biggest resource is its working class people.....skilled pros not the unskilled working class...


----------



## raksrules (Aug 20, 2008)

Its not about affordability. Many of us can actually afford to buy this piece of junk @ 36k but why pay such a ridiculous price when it does not deserve it. Anything in the range of 20 to 25k may have been fine but this is simply not done.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Nope, iPhone is not for "working class people". Nokia is for working class people. iPhone in India is a Business class phone. It will go like hot cake in Business circle. And blame govt. for hefty amount of import duty on such devices.


 
i phone for business 

m sure most ppl buying it would never use it for that purpose and i've seen none till now , at least those who i know.its more like a lifestyle phone..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

It more like a "Look guys, I have an Iphone" kinda phone.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 20, 2008)

got a mail from vodafone,



> Hello,
> Thank you for registering for your Apple iPhone 3GTM with us.
> We are delighted to announce that the iPhone 3G will be available in India from August 22, 2008
> It will be available in 8GB & 16GB models, priced at *Rs 31,000* and* Rs 36,100* respectively.
> ...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 20, 2008)

Sometimes buyers shoot themselves in foot, some time companies..


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

^ this time its both,just wait and see


----------



## mayur.nvk (Aug 20, 2008)

iphone makes me chuckle 

i am booking my n96... it's worth it and a true iphone killer...

i wonder how many SJobs will be able to sell in india at this pricing for a phone which can't do half the things..

wanna know what all???
*infotech.indiatimes.com/quickiearticleshow/3318223.cms

ya. can't do sms forwarding, no bcards...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

Wait for the Innov8 than the N96.The innov8 will also release in the first week of september.Beats the N96 black and blue.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

c'mon wts so spl about N96 ? iphone killers are omnia / x1


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 20, 2008)

I would say HTC Touch diamond kills iphone. even W960i does


----------



## krinish (Aug 20, 2008)

All this while I was waiting to buy Iphone from vodafone. I feel let down. This is too pricey.
Can some one suggest me a good phone with good camera and internet access/blog/.
No, im not going to buy Iphone even if it was 25k.....


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 20, 2008)

^^^^

eh???...... HTC diamond..definite.... W960...no way...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

W960 beats it handsdown too.UIQ touchscreen.2.6 inch screen.Walkman. Has everything and has better music features than the iphone.


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I would say HTC Touch diamond kills iphone. even W960i does



HTC Diamond at 27k(which doesnt even have 3G) beats iPhone 3G! Hats-off to you buddy 



dreamcatcher said:


> W960 beats it handsdown too.UIQ touchscreen.2.6 inch screen.Walkman. Has everything and has better music features than the iphone.



2.6 inch screen. Ya you are right. Its better than iPhone.Haha.

Better music features ? Please tell me more about it.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 20, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> W960 beats it handsdown too.UIQ touchscreen.2.6 inch screen.Walkman. Has everything and has better music features than the iphone.



dude......  vulgar....no.....stop.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

Well.3.2 mp touchscreen

1)psp style menu
2)support for more formats than the Iphone
3)lyrics
4)timeline sorting
5)mood sorting
6)genre sorting


And i wont go into the more basic things that the W960 can do and the iphone cant.


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Well.3.2 mp touchscreen


Well I asked about music features and not the cam 



> 1)psp style menu
> 2)support for more formats than the Iphone
> 3)lyrics
> 4)timeline sorting
> ...



Big deal. As if those cant be done on iPhone. Open your eyes. Take a look at the apps for iPhone. They probably do a lot more than W960 users can ever dream of


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ridiculous pricing.

I don't need a iphone, I am happy with Nokia 5700


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 20, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Well.3.2 mp touchscreen
> 
> 1)psp style menu
> 2)support for more formats than the Iphone
> ...



ur going rusty..that was a terrible comeback....iphone is a mac of 5 years ago...which is a big deal in current mobile tech..and its versatility is no way comparable to w960..its just a phone....

anyways this is a thread for the price whining keep that going....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

Iphone is a mac which cant forward smses. 

W960 is smartphone too if you dunno.Symbian UIQ. Hundreds of apps are available for the same.

name a few Iphone apps that cant be replicated by symbian??

yea, W960 doesnt have apps to record video coz it can do it alone??


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

The iPhone's music features are NOTHING out of the world. Any SE phone or a NOkia phone with some 3rd party software can be as good.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

For music Cowon ftw.
The only one thing and that pawns every other is that you dont need to convert media formats to make it sh!te compatible. It handles all *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

@madjeri & Pat

Where is Bluetooth for file transfer in the iPhone....???


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ Duh! Thats not the point of discussion. Surely it doesnt have a good cam and misses out on bluetooth. So if you need those features, dont buy it. Period.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 20, 2008)

guys..i didnt reply to any of the post... coz its OT...


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^ Duh! Thats not the point of discussion. Surely it doesnt have a good cam and misses out on bluetooth. So if you need those features, dont buy it. Period.


Well, I bet that many many many people out here in the forum and also out of the forum, don't know that iPhone misses out many functions which even a 4K Nokia 3110c has....

I'm just trying to enlighten them.



madjeri said:


> guys..i didnt reply to any of the post... coz its OT...


Fine.....

But anyways, we're discussing about the features of the iPhone and comparing it with other fones because this damned price of 31K & 37K doesn't justify it features.**

** = I still believe that locked iPhone is going to retail around 12K.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

What is the difference between locked and unlocked iPhone?


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

And even if, the iPhone retails unlocked @ 30K, then also 30K doesn't justify its features....Maximum, it should be 22K.....[Lets have faith on Zee Business]...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> 31,000 for 8GB! WTH
> 
> My Lenovo laptop cost me 21000 and it comes with 80 GB storage, that can be increased, and its a complete laptop!


It’s also not connected to the Internet 24/7, cannot make calls and is rather difficult to carry in your pocket. Let’s make sensible comparisons, please!


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> What is the difference between locked and unlocked iPhone?


In a locked fone. You can't change your Mobile Operator until your contract is finished. For eg. Vodafone selling you iPhone @ 12K with 2 years of contract.....
You'll have to use it and pay all the bills until your 2 years are complete...Moreover, only limited plans will be available so that the operators can rob your money.

^^ Just an example, the facts may be wrong.

Whereas, an unlocked fone will be completely free of these terms and conditions.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok. Thanks.But can we change the operator after the contract is over? does this mean that iPhone would be useless after that? can we renew


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

Locked means your phone comes with a operator contract, your phone won't work with any other operator unless you illegally patch it. Unlocked means no such operator restriction.

You cannot change your operator. You have to renew with them only. Maybe here you can shift between Airtel & Voda.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Ok. Thanks.But can we change the operator after the contract is over? does this mean that iPhone would be useless after that? can we renew


Yes, we can change the operator when the contract will be over.

But the iPhone will definitely not get useless after the contract, it will just get OUTDATED (after 2 years) and you'll have better options available and most probably, you'll not use it further more and get a new phone. (I'm just predicting the future)


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

So How many times do we change operators? Its a good idea to get a locked phone.By the way, What is the expected price of locked iPhone? 12k as Gagandeep said?


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> So How many times do we change operators? Its a good idea to get a locked phone.


Well, the plans will definitely be expensive than the normal ones and you'll not have many plans to choose from. In the end, the operators and Apple will be having tons of $$ after robbing the customer for 2 years.



The Conqueror said:


> By the way, What is the expected price of locked iPhone? 12k as Gagandeep said?


Well, we still don't know.

Wait for 22nd. That was just an example.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I bet that many many many people out here in the forum and also out of the forum, don't know that iPhone misses out many functions which even a 4K Nokia 3110c has....


thats why we have forums, good points.
An eye opener for newbies.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

Isn't the Vodafone iPhone lcoked to Vodafone?


----------



## strider21 (Aug 20, 2008)

RIP iphone 
it's MotoROKR E6 + modmymoto.com for me


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, the plans will definitely be expensive than the normal ones and you'll not have many plans to choose from. In the end, the operators and Apple will be having tons of $$ after robbing the customer for 2 years.
> 
> 
> Well, we still don't know.
> ...


Come on, dont blame apple so much, speak something Positive.
22nd August eh?.. Sure I'll wait.
Also what is 3G and how do we benefit from it when compared to our normal phones.


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> So How many times do we change operators? Its a good idea to get a locked phone.By the way, What is the expected price of locked iPhone? 12k as Gagandeep said?



No! The price that has been announced is not unlocked.So basically you have to pay 31k for a locked iphone which IMO sucks big time!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> No! The price that has been announced is not unlocked.So basically you have to pay 31k for a locked iphone which IMO sucks big time!


 WHAT????
So unlocked version will be twice its price?


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

Locking was enough for hardware and now its for operator...its madness. I mean they can do anything within contract term, and you have to follow like zombie.



strider21 said:


> RIP iphone
> it's MotoROKR E6 + modmymoto.com for me



OP is here *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/55.png


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 20, 2008)

have u cpnfirmed it..it doesnt say the word locked anywhere... if its locked for 31k....dear god...


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Come on, dont blame apple so much, speak something Positive.
> 22nd August eh?.. Sure I'll wait.
> Also what is 3G and how do we benefit from it when compared to our normal phones.



Thats the problem. People start blaming companies(Apple in this case) without even knowing whats the real truth 



madjeri said:


> have u cpnfirmed it..it doesnt say the word locked anywhere... if its locked for 31k....dear god...



I would say its locked because

a. It says you have to buy a new vodafone connection with it compulsorily

b. Special postpaid plans have been laid out for iPhone users.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

madjeri said:


> have u cpnfirmed it..it doesnt say the word locked anywhere... if its locked for 31k....dear god...


Isn't the fact that they have a separate iPhone tarrif plan indicative enough that the phone is locked!


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

its locked to an operator..u cant just change from Airtel to Voda..that would require unlocking..


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

by locked, I mean network-locked and not plan-locked.

For people who want to know the difference, Network-locked means you cant use it with other operators (unless u patch it illegally). Plan-locked means you have to pay a fixed amount as monthly rental for the entire duration of the contract,


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> Thats the problem. People start blaming companies(Apple in this case) without even knowing whats the real truth


Exactly.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> its locked to an operator..u cant just change from Airtel to Voda..that would require unlocking..


I doubt you will have that facility too.

@Gagandeep the Vodafone iPhone is locked to Vodafone dude!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

So many plans and things OMG.. So plan locked would be cheaper than network locked?
oh this is confusing - first locked and unlocked and now network lock and plan locked


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Come on, dont blame apple so much, speak something Positive.
> 22nd August eh?.. Sure I'll wait.


Positive:
Yeah, surely iphone is a very innovative mobile with a great interface.

Negative:
No phone is perfect and so, iPhone isn't also the ultimate phone. Apple's tactics of overpricing the product makes it crap. (PS: I'm not an Apple hater)



The Conqueror said:


> Also what is 3G and how do we benefit from it when compared to our normal phones.


Well, I'll prefer using the word UMTS which is one of the 3rd Generation (3G) mobile communication technologies which offers great speed advantages over the EDGE (2G technology). Plus, 3G (not UMTS) also offers Video Calling if a fone is having a secondary video call camera.

Well, iPhone3G (the 2nd version of the iPhone) promises you UMTS but not actually the secondary video call camera.

For a phone to be completely 3G, it should also have a video call camera but today, 3G & UMTS have become synonymous, so companies have started calling their phones as '3G compatible' even after they don't support Video calling.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3G
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UMTS


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I would say HTC Touch diamond kills iphone. even W960i does


I don't agree here.
I have used it yesterday only.
You can install third party apps, install a Office suit and other such tons of apps.
but WM6 is so slow and whole touch interface is not intuitive.
its user experience is not good enough.

By anyways, getting iPhone is not the smartest thing to do(even if you have cash).
*there is no 3g yet
*the iPhone plans have call charges higher than normal rates.
*the price is 3times the world price


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> I would say its locked because
> 
> a. It says you have to buy a new vodafone connection with it compulsorily


No, you don’t. At least the wording on their iPhone page suggests otherwise. They basically request you to buy a new Vodafone connection with your iPhone for the best experience. However, they make no mention of it being mandatory or you having to sign up for any contract.



Pat said:


> b. Special postpaid plans have been laid out for iPhone users.


But you can also use your existing prepaid connection, so it’s clearly not compulsory to stick to them.

I’m not sure what a contract free and yet locked phone implies, but it certainly isn’t the same thing as the $199 subsidised phone that AT&T offers. Gotta wait for more clarification on this one.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> So many plans and things OMG.. So plan locked would be cheaper than network locked?
> oh this is confusing - first locked and unlocked and now network lock and plan locked


The iPhone is network locked. Period. Nothing more. @Gagandeep & Pat stop confusing things man!

Unlocked = illegal.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> Thats the problem. People start blaming companies(Apple in this case) without even knowing whats the real truth


Well Pat, I would say vice-versa.

People who know the full real truth, are actually arguing against the iPhone but those who don't know the real truth are blindly praising it....

Though, I'll definitely praise iPhone for forcing other companies to get touch screen phones into the market.

Well, personally I would have really loved to have an iPhone if it would had been rightly priced.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Positive:
> Yeah, surely iphone is a very innovative mobile with a great interface.
> 
> Negative:
> ...


Thank you.
Now, Can we use 3G on normal phones or we need a completely new 3gb enabled phone?


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

You need 3G handsets.


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> But you can also use your existing prepaid connection, so it’s clearly not compulsory to stick to them.
> 
> I’m not sure what a contract free and yet locked phone implies



Right, but that surely does indicate that it is network-locked or operator-locked to vodafone. That was my point 

It means that the iPhone that you bought from vodafone will be locked to vodafone and one from airtel will be locked to airtel. You are free to use any prepaid/postpaid plans though. 

So its not going to be plan-locked, only network-locked


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

And yes, if some people are thinking that they'll get their iPhone unlocked easily after buying the cheap locked iPhone.......

Then they should again think that, they have signed a contract and they'll have to pay the monthly charges.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> You need 3G handsets.


okay and Can you give me some examples of 3G Handsets? Only iPhone in India?
and anyway we can get just normal handset of iPhone (not 3G)?  I think it would be cheaper?


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> It’s also not connected to the Internet 24/7, cannot make calls and is rather difficult to carry in your pocket. Let’s make sensible comparisons, please!



Keeping the mobile vs laptop comparison aside, do u really think that the iPhone is worth Rs.31000 ??

I am sure you will buy it..... but for neutral users (those who are neither Apple fanboys nor anti-Apple) it makes no sense !!


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well Pat, I would say vice-versa.
> 
> People who know the full real truth, are actually arguing against the iPhone but those who don't know the real truth are blindly praising it....
> 
> ...



Dude, I was talking about Apple as a company (against which you made a comment). Do you know anything about the revenue-sharing model between Apple and Airtel/Vodafone ?  If you did know, you would not have blamed apple for something which it isnt responsible for.



gagandeep said:


> And yes, if some people are thinking that they'll get their iPhone unlocked easily after buying the cheap locked iPhone.......
> 
> Then they should again think that, they have signed a contract and they'll have to pay the monthly charges.....



Dude, there is not going to be any contract with iPhone in India.Stop spreading FUD. Its plain network-locked. Thats it.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> okay and Can you give me some examples of 3G Handsets? Only iPhone in India?


HTCs; Nokias & SEs. ALl the regular guys have their own 3G handsets. Business class fones are all 3G enabled.


The Conqueror said:


> and anyway we can get just normal handset of iPhone (not 3G)?  I think it would be cheaper?


NO. You will only get left-overs. Apple no longer makes those phones.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> Dude, I was talking about Apple as a company (against which you made a comment). Do you know anything about the revenue-sharing model between Apple and Airtel/Vodafone ?  If you did know, you would not have blamed apple for something which it isnt responsible for.


Well, I think that if the great Apple would had directly priced the iPhone perfectly (like Nokia & SE do), then there would had been no need of this **Revenue sharing** between Apple & Aritel/Vodafone.....And in the end customers wouldn't had been looted.




Pat said:


> Dude, there is not going to be any contract with iPhone in India.Stop spreading FUD. Its plain network-locked. Thats it.


Fine dude, thanx for telling me...

And yeah, I would stop spreading the facts or **FUD** and will get out of this thread now...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> HTCs; Nokias & SEs. ALl the regular guys have their own 3G handsets. Business class fones are all 3G enabled.
> NO. You will only get left-overs. Apple no longer makes those phones.


So iPhone was launched before? I never knew about this...how come? Why not so much hype about the older iPhone?


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ....blindly praising it....


I see one candidate worthy of it now ! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I think that if the great Apple would had directly priced the iPhone perfectly (like Nokia & SE do), then there would had been no need of this **Revenue sharing** between Apple & Aritel/Vodafone.....And in the end customers wouldn't had been looted.



Just one request. Refrain from posting about something that you dont understand or dont know. Peace. 



The Conqueror said:


> So iPhone was launched before? I never knew about this...how come? Why not so much hype about the older iPhone?



It was not launced in India. We directly get the iPhone 3G.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> So iPhone was launched before? I never knew about this...how come? Why not so much hype about the older iPhone?


The earlier iPhone was launched in US and parts of Europe not in Aisia it is the 3G version that is being launched in India. Were you sleeping or something for 1 year?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Keeping the mobile vs laptop comparison aside, do u really think that the iPhone is worth Rs.31000 ??


Locked to the carrier, no, it isn’t.

Unlocked, if they offer it, the iPhone is worth even Rs. 40,000, simply by virtue of its being a unique proposition. There are other phones that do other things well, things that the iPhone does in a half-assed way. But the things that the iPhone does well, no other phone even comes close. And those are the things that are most important, at least to me.

It’s also a matter of priorities and personal preferences, of course. If SMS is of prime importance to you, for example, the iPhone (at any price) is not worth it for you. 



nikeel said:


> I am sure you will buy it..... but for neutral users (those who are neither Apple fanboys nor anti-Apple) it makes no sense !!


At Rs. 31,000, and locked to Vodafone? No, I wouldn’t buy it either. Which is why I bought it in advance of the Indian launch. I snagged a 16GB, unlocked and contract free, for Rs. 27,000. Sure, it doesn’t have warranty but that was a risk I was willing to take.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> The earlier iPhone was launched in US and parts of Europe not in Aisia it is the 3G version that is being launched in India. Were you sleeping or something for 1 year?


No , I had Not been updated with this news


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I snagged a 16GB, unlocked and contract free, for Rs. 27,000. Sure, it doesn’t have warranty but that was a risk I was willing to take.



Dude can you please confirm what happens to the *illegit* first-gen iphone when its battery dies ? I am planning to get a first-gen iPhone and want to confirm this before I buy.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ Full support NOT from Apple. You can get it serviced from other retailers, chances are if you know a store and have good relations they might *help* you with it. My couz who owns the first gen phone has got his broken front screen repaired from Delhi (not Apple retailer) for 9k.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I think that if the great Apple would had directly priced the iPhone perfectly (like Nokia & SE do), then there would had been no need of this **Revenue sharing** between Apple & Aritel/Vodafone.....And in the end customers wouldn't had been looted.


I Agree with you.


----------



## souravdada20 (Aug 20, 2008)

its a waist.

just wait till the n96 gets launched.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

N96 has been launched.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes N96 Has been Launched.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> So iPhone was launched before? I never knew about this...how come? Why not so much hype about the older iPhone?


You’re joking, right? Please tell me you’re kidding!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You’re joking, right? Please tell me you’re kidding!


ACtually that time I wasnt much interested in Technology,nor watched TV,news etc...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> Dude can you please confirm what happens to the *illegit* first-gen iphone when its battery dies ? I am planning to get a first-gen iPhone and want to confirm this before I buy.


You take it to the an Apple Authorised Reseller and they fix it for you, possibly charging you a bomb for it. Alternatively, you can opt for any of the tens of other third party solutions that will have crept up by the time the batteries of all these first gen iPhones start conking out.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

The Iphone, by pricing itself insanely has decided to make itself a product for the dumb niche market. 

Well, with the iphone, you need to buy a voda conn, *unless you dont have one*. So much for locked. 

N96 will in no way challenge the iphone. Most people will go into the store and ask.

Customer-Whats the difference between the N96 and the N95??
Salesman- it has a card slot and can also play TV
Customer-Wow, it can play Star plus??I want to watch all the K serials.
Salesman-Sorry, only Doordarshan
Customer-Crap.Get me the Iphone.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> by locked, I mean network-locked and not plan-locked.
> 
> For people who want to know the difference, Network-locked means you cant use it with other operators (unless u patch it illegally). Plan-locked means you have to pay a fixed amount as monthly rental for the entire duration of the contract,


 
there is only one lock that prevents using other networks-the network/sim lock/whatever u call it.

Plan lock is nothing..its the contract u have to sign to pay the money..if u remember REliance mobile's Samsung phone.

AND PLZ STOP COMPARING N96..its a non touchscreen phone and it was never meant to counter Iphone.Nokia is smart enough and if they need to do that they would do it with a TOUCH phone.all those camera specs,etc,etc are your own pov's.and i'm not favouring the iphone,ever,irrespective of whether i own it or not,just clearing something. period.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 20, 2008)

^^^

ur monologue of the avg customer is great.... 

can u do one with a sony phone... hhheheheh....

iphone pricing in india sucks.period.not the phone the price sucks.dunno what kinda pot they were using.fools.


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Plan lock is nothing..its the contract u have to sign to pay the money



Thats what I meant by plan-lock. 



madjeri said:


> ^^^
> iphone pricing in india sucks.period.not the phone the price sucks.dunno what kinda pot they were using.fools.



+1..I was really interested in buying one, but now..no iPhone 3G for me.Atleast not at this price.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

*IF* Airtel releases iPhone for about 13-14K [locked] then I would SURELY get it anyhow..But I dont think it gonna happen


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

^ hehe..time to wake up
*airtel.in/iphone3g/getready.html


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

Screw everyone...Apple, Airtel & Vodafone,,,

Xperia X1 rules.......

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_xperia_x1-2246.php


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Screw everyone...Apple, Airtel & Vodafone,,,
> 
> Xperia X1 rules.......
> 
> *www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_xperia_x1-2246.php



The only problem is that X1 will be launched at even more price than the iPhone 3G. Rumors say it will start from $1100 plus. So expect it to be available for around 50k 



nish_higher said:


> ^ hehe..time to wake up
> *airtel.in/iphone3g/getready.html



So we were right. The phones are network-locked afterall. 

Screw them all. I am getting a first-gen iPhone


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

and X1 's release date is not confirmed + u cant bet on something till its launched-proof-the iphone


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> The only problem is that X1 will be launched at even more price than the iPhone 3G. Rumors say it will start from $1100 plus. So expect it to be available for around 50k



Are you out of your mind??The XPERIA will launch at 31k.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> The only problem is that X1 will be launched at even more price than the iPhone 3G. Rumors say it will start from $1100 plus. So expect it to be available for around 50k


Its going to be 40K at ***max***... (It may be even a lot more less) and the prices will drop after a month of release. 

Atleast, it is a million times better than the locked iPhone @ 36K...

You get many many things.....which are lacked in the crap iPhone.

Its the ultimate business phone.

And wait a second, SE are also coming up with a 16GB full touch Walkman phone...


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

Launch day 40k; 2 weeks later 31k; 1 month later in my pocket for 25k.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

SE never lowers prices that way


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

Wont be 40k for sure.N96 is 650 pounds sim free in the UK acc to paynow.Xperia is of almost the same value.


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> SE never lowers prices that way


Alfa FTW!


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

alfa?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

Alfa market in Mumbai. _Chor-bazaar._


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> Launch day 40k; 2 weeks later 31k; 1 month later in my pocket for 25k.



Lets see. From 40k to 25k in a month.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

Wont be 40k.Will be lower than the Iphone 16gb.


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya right

*www.smart-mobile-gadgets.com/welcome/cart.php?target=product&product_id=1236

*www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/08/14/sony_ericsson_expansys_xperia/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

Isnt that obvious that pre order prices wil be more??
And SE phones are overvalued outside.So if it shows 979$s it should be round 34k at launch in India, maybe less.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Alfa market in Mumbai. _Chor-bazaar._


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif
last 30 mins i'm googling for "Alfa mobile phone" 


also X1 's kb seems ergonomically poor compared to E90 ,something like that of I mates in terms of usability.


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ Hmmm..I guess we have to wait and watch. The phone is damn impressive. If only it wouldnt be costly! Lets see!


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 20, 2008)

> *iPhone 3G starting at $700 in India, lines to be nonexistent*
> 
> 
> by Darren Murph, posted Aug 20th 2008 at 1:17AM
> ...



Source


----------



## din (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no, I knew it will be priced high, but never thought it will be like 31 K ! Thats a lot 

Offtopic :

Also, isn't it a tech news ? I mean how come its in the reviews section ?


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

din said:


> Oh no, I knew it will be priced high, but never thought it will be like 31 K ! Thats a lot
> 
> Offtopic :
> 
> Also, isn't it a tech news ? I mean how come its in the reviews section ?



It is not in reviews section. Good morning Din uncle


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> It is not in reviews section. Good morning Din uncle


Good Morning Pat beta.......

It is in Member Reviews section.......But actually in the Mobile Monster sub-section.....

And we should let this remain here, because its every day we see a thread about the iPhone in the Technology News sub-section.


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

The section is called that, but all news/questions regarding mobiles are posted here. So technically speaking it aint Reviews section


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Alfa market in Mumbai. _Chor-bazaar._



LOL! Alfa is not a _Chor-bazaar_. It is just a regular shop which sells stuff with bill just like any other shop. Just that their prices are a couple hundred rupees lower than others.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 20, 2008)

any small influence for a speedier 3G launch 
Apple FTW!


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

din said:


> Offtopic :
> 
> Also, isn't it a tech news ? I mean how come its in the reviews section ?


I think it was Hitboxx


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 20, 2008)

WTF you ppl wrote 4 pages since my last comment? 

Here is a comment from someone which is very true:


> That's cheap for most people in Indian cities who routinely spend like $600 on their cell phones. In India it is all about showing off. There are too many rich people who will buy this as a toy for their kids. There is no limit to money and stupid people back home.
> 
> By the way, the concept of ipod is lost in India. Ipod stands for DAP and nobody seem to care that the original ipod is from a company
> called Apple. The Apple brand recognition is almost close to zero apart from the techies who know what that company is.
> ...


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

Crackberry LOL! I think he meant Blackberry.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^lolz...


----------



## din (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> It is not in reviews section. Good morning Din uncle



Hmm, I am more confused now (or just I am getting too old ?  )

I see this on top of the page (Time now - 8.01 PM)

Digit Forum > Member Reviews  > Mobile Monsters


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

din said:


> Hmm, I am more confused now (or just I am getting too old ?  )
> 
> I see this on top of the page (Time now - 8.01 PM)
> 
> Digit Forum > Member Reviews  > Mobile Monsters



Umm..Yea..You are right about that, but this sub-section is hardly, if ever, used for reviews


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> Umm..Yea..You are right about that, but this sub-section is hardly, if ever, used for reviews


Yeah, it is used for Nokia vs Sony Ericsson fighting.......


----------



## krates (Aug 20, 2008)

well it is for me a style statement phone and priced well  !@!

when nokia arte sirocco and all crap can be priced 55k

then there is nothing wrong in iphone releasing at around 31k and all !@!


----------



## girish.g (Aug 20, 2008)

better buy two n82's for the price of an iphone this so sucks. couldnt they do this in any other country .theres a fu?@)¥¢ 23k difference of price in india and us


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 20, 2008)

ufffffff................
finished readin all thrds in this 10 pager.......


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## moshel (Aug 20, 2008)

got official sms from vodafone Gujarat....

IPhone 8gb Rs. 31000/-
Iphone 16gb Rs. 36,100/-

upfront payment of rs. 10,000/- right now for those who got the sms and remaining payment on 22nd august along with the phone.

well so for me.....my dream for iphone still remains a dream...


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 20, 2008)

OK. First question first. Why do you need an expensive phone anyway? After all you just need to make n receive phone calls. You are not a busy executive or CEO who always needs to be connected to his inbox. So yeah, get a $50 phone and be happy. You can waste as much as you want when you start earning.

But again expensive mobile phones are still status symbol in India.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

krazzy said:


> LOL! Alfa is not a _Chor-bazaar_. It is just a regular shop which sells stuff with bill just like any other shop. Just that their prices are a couple hundred rupees lower than others.


Oh, my apologies then. Since Manan said that he could get a phone that cost 40K in the market at 25K in Alfa, I figured it was a _chor-bazaar_ or something.



krazzy said:


> Crackberry LOL! I think he meant Blackberry.


It’s dubbed “Crackberry” because Blackberry users are notorious for being addicted to their cellphones, generally found tap-tapping away at that keyboard dispatching lengthy emails to people.

Blackberry = Crackberry
iPhone = JesusPhone
Nickname contest winner: iPhone!


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> iPhone = JesusPhone


Naah,

*iPhone =* *VFM*



VFM = Very Flaunting Mobile*.....................  
*


----------



## moshel (Aug 20, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> OK. First question first. Why do you need an expensive phone anyway? After all you just need to make n receive phone calls. You are not a busy executive or CEO who always needs to be connected to his inbox. So yeah, get a $50 phone and be happy. You can waste as much as you want when you start earning.
> 
> But again expensive mobile phones are still status symbol in India.



oh well then tell me dont u really crave for a big or a small LCD TV (unless u already own one)? but u can get a normal TV for a much smaller amount. you have to see television or some movie thats it. 

u like to wear branded clothes??? u like park avenue, zodiac, arrows, lee, etc etc.....but why do u buy them when u can go to any roadside shop or a semi-sized shop to get some really cheap clothes...at the end of the day, all u need is something to cover urself.

i dont feel mobiles are like a status symbol. although if u see a CEO of a company walking around with Nokia 3310, then its a matter of status symbol. 
what i believe is that the consumer in india has become more demanding and is ready to pay for it. thats why u see more expensive gadgets coming to india.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

so many businessman in here...lolz
****uin care for status
*take away the gucci and levis, we are all the same*


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> _Chor-bazaar._


Don't confuse Chor-Bazaar with Alfa. Alfa is still _legit_ as comapred to chor-bazaar.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

Chor Bazaar is also legit one way or the other


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 20, 2008)

1. I'd buy a HDTV because It serves its purpose. I'd get better picture quality. I'm sure you won't get any better sound quality from a $500 phone. My $10 phone can do the same thing as $600 Phone: send and receive calls. Without any problem.

2. I'm sure you will notice quality difference between a park avenue and roadside shop cloths.

So why do you think Indians are becoming more demanding and ready to pay more than they earn? Probably you can ask that question to yourself. Why do you want to buy something that you really don't need and more importantly, you can't afford?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 20, 2008)

everybody thinks of a HDTV only .imo way better than spending on iphone if u dont have a hdtv yet


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> It’s dubbed “Crackberry” because Blackberry users are notorious for being addicted to their cellphones, generally found tap-tapping away at that keyboard dispatching lengthy emails to people.



LOL! I do that too. My folks are driven crazy by the constant clickety-clack. Except my phone is no Crackberry, but a humble Nokia.


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 20, 2008)

Actually the reason why Apple is launching the iPhone at such a high price is simple. 

Apple has publicly announced that there is a shortage of supply of the iPhone 3G globally. Its simple supply-demand economics. If they price it cheaper, there will be a huge demand for the iPhone which Apple will be unable to meet. Plus Apple knows that there will still be many rich & the famous who will still buy the iPhone no matter what the price. 

So its better for them to sell their short supply at a premium rather than sell them at a cheaper price and then run out of supply.

In the future when supply is ramped up, the price will fall !!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> OK. First question first. Why do you need an expensive phone anyway? After all you just need to make n receive phone calls. You are not a busy executive or CEO who always needs to be connected to his inbox. So yeah, get a $50 phone and be happy. You can waste as much as you want when you start earning.


Busy executives and CEOs are not the only ones who need 24/7 access to their email. If I didn’t have a device as capable in the email department as the iPhone, I would have missed out on a lot of opportunities for writing posts and making money. Email, in fact, is the most reliable method to reach me and, as such, having unfettered access to it, both when I’m in front of my Mac and on the move, is a huge boon.

Furthermore, I need the Internet capabilities of the iPhone for browsing the web, keeping up with my Twitter stream, listening to Internet radio, and reading my RSS feeds, among other things. The iPhone also happens to be great as a gaming device and music and video player, all of which combine to make a phone that ensures that I’m never bored in case I find myself stuck somewhere without my Mac and nothing much to do.

So, to answer your question, I need an expensive phone (and not just any phone either) because only an expensive phone can fulfill all my requirements, the least of which is showing it off.

I’m not boasting or anything but I’ve bought two computers worth 1,50,000 each, am the only person in my family with a hundred percent Wi-Fi setup in my house and own an iPhone. Everyone in my circle of family and friends knows all this. I, in fact, try not to reveal the prices of my gadgets wherever possible because people are quick to label me a spoiled brat (which is what you must be thinking of me right now too) when I do.

Enjoy. 



amitava82 said:


> My $10 phone can do the same thing as $600 Phone: send and receive calls. Without any problem.


Open the door, the year 2008 is banging on it and it’s an impatient little tyke.

Seriously, the last time they sold a cellphone that only made and received calls was probably in 1995, or even earlier perhaps.

I’d say your $10 phone can make and receive calls _better_ than the iPhone does, but then it’s no secret that the iPhone is a better Internet communications device and widescreen iPod than it is a phone. And I’d gladly pay any amount _I deem appropriate_ for that (which is not Rs. 31,000 with carrier lock-in).


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 20, 2008)

Airtel declared iphone prices : *iphone3g-india.com/?p=80

Same as vodafone!!!


----------



## rollcage (Aug 20, 2008)

Both Airtel and Vodafone are idiots.. .. 31,000 is absurd pricing.
I am not buying it now ...  .. I better get it from the us or grey mkt and do hell with warranty n all.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 20, 2008)

my friend jus came last week from US, i could have told to bring me one, if i knew it would cost so much here.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Furthermore, I need the Internet capabilities of the iPhone for browsing the web, keeping up with my Twitter stream, listening to Internet radio, and reading my RSS feeds, among other things. The iPhone also happens to be great as a gaming device and music and video player, all of which combine to make a phone that ensures that I’m never bored in case I find myself stuck somewhere without my Mac and nothing much to do.



Not much different from what I can do on my K750i & Nokia N82.



> So, to answer your question, I need an expensive phone (and not just any phone either) because only an expensive phone can fulfill all my requirements, the least of which is showing it off.



Lol....19k is for Nokia N82, does more then iPhone & not a cheap thing either.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2008)

Even a 11k 5320 is way more powerful than the iPhone 3G.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

Seven things on the iPhone that no other phone in the world can come close to rivaling:
1. Wireless, over-the-Internet synchronisation of your contacts and calendars with your email provider and desktop client;
2. Web browsing;
3. Email;
4. App Store;
5. Watching videos (both from YouTube and using the iPod application);
6. Keeping up with Twitter; and
7. Games.

There are more but these are the few things that, after having used several other phones and now the iPhone for several months, I’ve come to realise are absolute victories for the iPhone. Now, keep saying that this phone and that phone can do this and that—all iPhone users know that isn’t worth ****!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 20, 2008)

Seven things on the iPhone that other phones are already providing since a long time



> 1. Wireless, over-the-Internet synchronisation of your contacts and calendars with your email provider and desktop client;



Blackberry & Windows Mobile have ben doing this since ages.


> 2. Web browsing;



Ever used Opera (native) on Windows Mobile or Symbian??? Obviously U haven't.



> 3. Email;



Again, Windows Mobile, Blackberry & MS Exchange in Symbian. We all know the condition of MobileMe E-Mail outage. We now have full HTML E-Mail in Nokia N82, HTC Touch & they cost less then iPhone in India while providing more features.


> 4. App Store;



Symbian & Windows Mobile App store. Ever paid a visit???



> 5. Watching videos (both from YouTube and using the iPod application);



Watching Videos synced by WMP11 or Nokia N Series PC Suite. I can bet that iTunes is no where as sleek as Nokia N Series PC Suite (all WPF glory )



> 6. Keeping up with Twitter;



Lolz...i even have it in my K750i.



> . Games.



U know about SE PSP & Nokia N-Gage platform, do u /???


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Ever used Opera (native) on Windows Mobile or Symbian??? Obviously U haven't.


Well dude, I'll agree on your rest of the points but seriously.....Opera for Pocket PC is no where near to Safari in terms of speed......


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

And the rest of his points are crap too. Just because you agree doesn’t make them right.

Use an iPhone for a month and get used to its email capabilities and Twitter clients and video quality and then try to live with a Nokia N82 or Blackberry. Let’s see you saying that both of them are the same (or even remotely similar) after that. Play Enigmo on the iPhone and try going back to those petty N-Gage games on that tiny screen. They’re not even in the same league.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with Aayush. I realized that when I used Goobi's iPhone last month. And I used it for full two minutes and that was enough to blow my mind. This iPhone is one tough $hit.  But regardless of how good it is the price is atrocious. Either model costs 10k more than it should've. Damn you Apple/Vodafone/Airtel!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, they are not in the same league...


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 21, 2008)

dd_wingrider said:


> my friend jus came last week from US, i could have told to bring me one, if i knew it would cost so much here.



how much it will cost if sumone brings' from usa .will it be unlocked or locked? can i get it unlocked reading some site on net?


----------



## Pat (Aug 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> And the rest of his points are crap too. Just because you agree doesn’t make them right.
> 
> Use an iPhone for a month and get used to its email capabilities and Twitter clients and video quality and then try to live with a Nokia N82 or Blackberry. Let’s see you saying that both of them are the same (or even remotely similar) after that. Play Enigmo on the iPhone and try going back to those petty N-Gage games on that tiny screen. They’re not even in the same league.



Thats what many people find hard to accept. In my opinion, iPhone is a truly revolutionary device.

As far as windows-mobiles are concerned, trust me. I have explored this platform a lot. IMO, its a lot better than symbian, but does not come close to iPhone's OSX.



gauravsuneja said:


> how much it will cost if sumone brings' from usa .will it be unlocked or locked? can i get it unlocked reading some site on net?



The prepaid aka iPhone 3G without contract is available for $599 plus taxes in US. Mind you, it is still locked to AT&T.

You can get unlocked iPhone 3G from Italy or Hongkong. But they will cost you an arm and leg


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 21, 2008)

i heard its 17k inr in usa nd u can get it unlocked ebay has the rates as 1250 rs


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: iphone 3G Indian pricing out*



aryayush said:


> Well, then it really is bye bye iPhone for you. I’m sorry.



You are not the only one to bid adieu to the iPhone....
Even i cannot imagine owning only 1 cell phone worth 31k. It is such a colossal waste of money...


----------



## iMav (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ He said its bye bye for you. He owns an iPhone & in all probability will get this one too once the dust settles.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 21, 2008)

This just in. Engadget launches i.engadget.com. Specially for the iPhone. 



> For obvious reasons, we're not really big believers in optimizing Engadget for individual devices or platforms. Despite the unrelenting number of requests for an iPhone-optimized version of Engadget, we thought we'd let Apple stand by its whole "the real internet in your pocket" thing. And then we ran the numbers. We could hardly believe it.
> 
> So far in 2008, the iPhone, iPhone 3G, and iPod touch account for some 95.8% of all mobile views on the site. We're not even kidding. It's pretty hard to argue with something like that, so we're rolling out a new beta version of Engadget optimized for the iPhone at i.engadget.com. (Don't worry, we'll still be keeping m.engadget.com active, too.) Please feel free to let us know what you think in comments!



Could this have anything to do with the iPhone's awesome browsing experience? Well, like they say, you never know…


----------



## aryayush (Aug 21, 2008)

_“ure n idiot really.wat awsum browsin xpereince??? dnt u know evn k750i n n82 browse internt lik iphonedo?! theres no diff. n if u think dere is, u a stupid fanboy...so wat if browsin internt 4m any phone not lik iphone is so much PITA no1 evn bothers tryin 2 n 95% of all views 2 genrl tech news blog 4m iphone. dats no coz other mobile phones sux, its coz they all busy txt fwdin n no hav time 2 crapzz. & iphone cant do dat...lolzzz....iphone sux,apple sux,ur fanboi. lolzzzlolz”_


There, gx_saurav, I just made your job a whole lot easier.


----------



## moshel (Aug 21, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> So why do you think Indians are becoming more demanding and ready to pay more than they earn? Probably you can ask that question to yourself. Why do you want to buy something that you really don't need and more importantly, you can't afford?



I guess most of the people posting here saying that they are not going to buy the iphone, are not saying it because they cant afford it. It is because 31000/- for a phone is absurd. and the iphone is not a value for money product at that price. Even if i get 31k to throw away i would invest in a good music system rather than a mobile with an inflated price.

on another note, i feel its not worth spending more than 20k on a mobile, or a max 25k.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> _“ure n idiot really.wat awsum browsin xpereince??? dnt u know evn k750i n n82 browse internt lik iphonedo?! theres no diff. n if u think dere is, u a stupid fanboy...so wat if browsin internt 4m any phone not lik iphone is so much PITA no1 evn bothers tryin 2 n 95% of all views 2 genrl tech news blog 4m iphone. dats no coz other mobile phones sux, its coz they all busy txt fwdin n no hav time 2 crapzz. & iphone cant do dat...lolzzz....iphone sux,apple sux,ur fanboi. lolzzzlolz”_


 
chalo bhai kisi ne to sach bat bataya.

2morrow all the Indian news channels will be abuzz with the news of how good (oohh sorry i mean how bad ) the iphone is selling in the Indian market and all.


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ +1

I expect comparatively higher iPhone sales in and around the Siliguri area, where Aayush is staying


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 21, 2008)

Boycott iPhone
whatever the situation is don't buy a iPhone from Vodafone and airtel. they have formed a cartel and are looting customers by charging three times the price

better get one phone from outside(if you want one) and use it here with other 3G Providers.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> _“ure n idiot really.wat awsum browsin xpereince??? dnt u know evn k750i n n82 browse internt lik iphonedo?! theres no diff. n if u think dere is, u a stupid fanboy...so wat if browsin internt 4m any phone not lik iphone is so much PITA no1 evn bothers tryin 2 n 95% of all views 2 genrl tech news blog 4m iphone. dats no coz other mobile phones sux, its coz they all busy txt fwdin n no hav time 2 crapzz. & iphone cant do dat...lolzzz....iphone sux,apple sux,ur fanboi. lolzzzlolz”_
> 
> 
> There, gx_saurav, I just made your job a whole lot easier.


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 21, 2008)

# Q: What is the price of iPhone?
> 8 GB (Black) for Rs 31000
> 16GB (White & Black) for Rs 36100 
# Q: Do we have 3G in India?
> No we don’t have 3G in India.

yes YES if i had money to throw, i would buy it. It has style, premium user experience, 2% better browsing experience. So its going to be a elite toy - not a common phone for the mass. If apple/airtel are happy with this strategy good for them. They will be happy , we will be- the sky wont fall.    
_..maybe a few might get banned on this forum _


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

fatal design...lolz


----------



## raksrules (Aug 21, 2008)

Several people in my office have got message that they can make the down payment of Rs. 10000 at Croma outlets in Malad and others in Mumbai for the iPhone

Some people have got this thru email:


*To celebrate the launch of the iPhone 3G in India, we will be opening three of our Airtel stores, one each in Delhi, Mumbai and Bangalore at the stroke of midnight 12.00am (Friday Morning) on August 22nd*


----------



## aryayush (Aug 21, 2008)

**smokingapples.com/india/airtel-iphone-midnight-launch-queues/*


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

> have nothing to say about the iPhone that hasn’t been said already. Apple made it very clear what they were offering: a carrier-locked, closed-development mobile computing device where *every aspect of the user experience would be controlled by Apple*. I’m told it can also make phone calls. If that’s what you want, then buy it. If not, then don’t. If you want an iPhone without the phone, buy an iPod Touch, but it doesn’t run third-party applications either. (So much for the “network security” argument, but never mind that.)
> 
> Buy it for what it is, or don’t buy it at all. Your choices don’t get any more granular than that.* Apple has been unwaveringly clear that the iPhone is theirs. Not yours*, not Ambrosia’s, not J. Random Hacker’s. You may own the hardware, but you only have a limited license to use the software, and an ongoing contract to use the network. If you don’t like those terms, your only recourse is to shop somewhere else to begin with.


Read on...........


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

hmm..be it against the iphone or not ,its the truth


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^wot ?
I mean try to understand from no-business POV and as a common man who like to enjoy freedom no matter how small it is !


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah that..


----------



## aryayush (Aug 21, 2008)

_“If you want an iPhone without the phone, buy an iPod Touch, but it doesn’t run third-party applications either.”_

Come again?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

^ without a jailbreak


anyway i've asked someone to get one from the US..will unlock it when the time is right


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 21, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Boycott iPhone
> whatever the situation is don't buy a iPhone from Vodafone and airtel. they have formed a cartel and are looting customers by charging three times the price
> 
> better get one phone from outside(if you want one) and use it here with other 3G Providers.



yes yes yes we want iphone at 7.999k


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> _“If you want an iPhone without the phone, buy an iPod Touch, but it doesn’t run third-party applications either.”_
> 
> Come again?


you wont understand plain words. Its too bleak for you.

You know it from inside but still...lolz


----------



## aryayush (Aug 21, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ without a jailbreak


You don’t need to jailbreak an iPod touch to be able to install third party applications. What bullshit!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> yes yes yes we want iphone at 7.999k


+1 For iPhone @ 7.9K


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

^ u cant just run EVERYTHING
obviously u know what i am talking about..not from the store.
ijailbreak was out in 2007..there are many MORE apps that run through jailbreak.or call them hacks/whatever..

wake up 

*



Q: Is it worth it?
A: Depends on the individual. Many of the apps you had to jailbreak your iPod Touch to run previously, are now available in the App Store. If you like having full control of your device, then yes it is worth it. Though there are few apps available to install now (jailbroken apps) due to incompatibility with the 2.0 firmware, many will be updated. Also, there are certain features that Apple doesn’t want to release to developers (theme managers is an example), which will require a jailbroken iPod Touch to run.
		
Click to expand...

 
*


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 21, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> +1 For iPhone @ 7.9K


+1 for iphone at 7.99k


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ Stop dreaming......

Accept the reality....


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 21, 2008)

its just a chain ! all guys not buying it .. w00t for it


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^why didn't u quote the original source ?
I mean its a good way to get traffic but then....lolz


----------



## aryayush (Aug 21, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ u cant just run EVERYTHING
> obviously u know what i am talking about..not from the store.
> ijailbreak was out in 2007..there are many MORE apps that run through jailbreak.or call them hacks/whatever..
> 
> ...


Dude, of course I know about that. But the story T159 quoted claimed that the iPod touch “doesn’t run third-party applications” which the iPhone does.

Wrong!

Except for the ones that need the phone functionality or 3G/EDGE services, the iPod touch can run every third party application that the iPhone can, including those of the jailbreak variety.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^btw that wasn't my article, it was just a random stumble from one of the comments from your smokingapples.com

I know it doesn't matter for a person who don't read EULA and see the intrinsic details. That was just an indicative and the article is too one year old. But the basic points that I wanted to convey is right in that article, no matter after how many variations Apple tries to appease his customers. Its an onset for something bad and that something bad will not be conspicuous until every other company start doing same and you are botched down under the restrictions. I don't try to mean anything bad or so but truth will always emerge, sometime quietly but other times in a rage against the hackneyed propositions.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 21, 2008)

What's the cost of _chinese_ iphone?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Dude, of course I know about that. But the story T159 quoted claimed that the iPod touch “doesn’t run third-party applications” which the iPhone does.
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> Except for the ones that need the phone functionality or 3G/EDGE services, the iPod touch can run every third party application that the iPhone can, including those of the jailbreak variety.


yup thats what i meant..


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^why didn't u quote the original source ?
> I mean its a good way to get traffic but then....lolz


Dude its my friends site and i feel he has done a good compilation of posts, that's y linked to it, if you have any concern please don't visit, His site is already in 5th place in google when you search for "iphone3g india". I hope he will be getting enough traffic to keep him happy.

and lets not deviate from the thread discussion.


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ Well then tone it down , you dont need to show off , saying its is 5th on Google ranking ..


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 21, 2008)

am i showing it off, dude grow up all i wanted to say that, the link are there not for traffic.
And i hope you read the last line also not to navigate from thread. From past 2 years since i joined, i have tried myself not to indulge in these types of mud slinging, i would like to keep it in that way only. So please stop trolling. 

I WILL REMOVE THE LINKS.


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 22, 2008)

Its nothing against you .. its just the way you said it was a bit arrogant. You could have put it across in a better way. And , yep lets end this discussion here. Peace


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 22, 2008)

*hosting01.imagecross.com/image-hosting-09/964992309_iphone-price2.jpg


----------



## raksrules (Aug 22, 2008)

Any one has any pics of the iPhone launch ?


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 22, 2008)

3 of my colleagues paid 10k and 5 k to voda and airtel yesterday... and my bro ordering one today.... lolz.... when i said abt the high price..they said thank god..so all will not be having them...seriously i had nothing to say after that..waiting for my bro to get it...


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 22, 2008)

^^^^^^
they should have said , "thank god ,now not everyone would have this **** over hype ,UI UI  phone" ..


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 22, 2008)

^^^...

well  they have money to spend... so who am i to say this and that..if they dont like it..they sell and buy next one....

and as far as iphone goes...iphone did create more hype and market than any other phone did in 2 revisions...so ill give that much credit to them.....


----------



## raksrules (Aug 22, 2008)

Any from Thinkdigit who bought the iPhone 3G today ??


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Aug 22, 2008)

the price and iphone make it only good for showoff


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 22, 2008)

so ok... in india with a billion population.... I am 1 ....

here are the list i want to share...

my bro just called from his new iphone...3g.... yea he got it..
3 colleagues of mine will go together in the lunch break time to get it... so in abt 2 hors i will get my hands on one of the most hyped mobiles ever...lolz..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 23, 2008)

> Hey, hackers! Now that we've got the attention of millions upon millions of incredibly talented individuals, here's your next challenge. India's Airtel -- which is offering Apple's iPhone 3G at a near-stratospheric price -- has claimed that "even the most deadly hackers on the planet won't be able to crack the codes that support the iPhone's Airtel applications with rival company SIMs." Just so you know, it appears that Airtel worked with Apple to develop "operator-specific iPhone applications," which is an interesting tidbit in and of itself. But let's focus on the task at hand here, and that's proving that making ridiculous claims about impenetrability always comes back to bite ya.



*www.engadget.com/2008/08/23/indias-airtel-claims-deadliest-hackers-still-cant-crack-its/

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## krates (Aug 23, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *www.engadget.com/2008/08/23/indias-airtel-claims-deadliest-hackers-still-cant-crack-its/
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 23, 2008)

does anybody know if its available in grey market now old one what price and
3g one what price?


----------



## Pat (Aug 24, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *www.engadget.com/2008/08/23/indias-airtel-claims-deadliest-hackers-still-cant-crack-its/
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



Lol! Thats surely inviting a lot of trouble. On the other hand, I dont see any hacker interested in wasting any time on these crappy airtel-specific apps.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

Deadliest haxors doing it for Epic Lolz
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=DNO6G4ApJQY

rofl...anonymous concept and it feels like those reality shows in idiot box...lulz *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *www.engadget.com/2008/08/23/indias-airtel-claims-deadliest-hackers-still-cant-crack-its/
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Ask those sh!theads to put the prize first. Then hackers will start pwning them.
Otherwise people don't have time to waste on such pieces of pointless hardware.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 24, 2008)

iPhone is 100% bull$h!t
I cannot believe it. Here in HK, the thing cost 4000-5000 HKD and the plans are like 50-100 every month! 
I am surprised that somebody really does buy it!


----------



## 1235Sam (Aug 24, 2008)

its better to get ipod touch instead.almost same design,same ui.only no gps,camera and phone features


----------



## aryayush (Aug 24, 2008)

Also, no EDGE, speakers, and hardware controls for controlling music playback. And a stainless steel back that is highly prone to getting scratched. I would never buy the iPod touch.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 24, 2008)

^^^  atleast theres 1 product from apple which u dont wanna buy and hav said something -ve bout it.


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## aryayush (Aug 24, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  atleast theres 1 product from apple which u dont wanna buy and hav said something -ve bout it.


Only because I have an iPhone though.


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Only because I have an iPhone though.


So that proves what I have been saying all along! You will only advocate what you own (no matter how flawed it is ) 'coz you can't be read going against that!


----------



## 1235Sam (Aug 25, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Also, no EDGE, speakers, and hardware controls for controlling music playback. And a stainless steel back that is highly prone to getting scratched. I would never buy the iPod touch.



but dont forget the price of iphone is more than twice(with bill).
plus as as phone iphone lacks many features such as sms forwarding
so its better to get ipod touch and mid range feature phone like n73/k790
(ipod touch+k790=23k)this combo gives more features than getting iphone alone at 31k.most important very good 3.2mp cam!of course one would have to carry 2 gadgets.but dont forget ipod touch is 30 percent slimmer and lighter than iphone

and new ipod touch is expected in september.it is rumoured that it will have hardware controls for music and price cut(16gb for the current price of 8gb).so expect to see 16gb ipod touch at 14k!


----------



## raksrules (Aug 25, 2008)

Check this link:

*iphoneindia.gyanin.com/2008/08/24/why-you-should-buy-iphone-for-rs31000-720/


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^
nice one


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 27, 2008)

Got my iPhone today from airtel. It's a 16 gb white one. The looks of the phone is a real killer. The browser is the best I have used in a mobile device. Surprisingly faster also from my MotoQ with a vodafone connection. Posting this from the phone 

I will post more soon.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 27, 2008)

will an iphone bought from oustside will work with airtel post paid starightaway? or it has to be unlocked?


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 27, 2008)

^^^
iphone 3g can only be jailbroken..not unlocked AFAIK... so NO


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 27, 2008)

unloking will b possible in comming time


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it possible to upgrade the firmware of the iPhone 2G to version 2.0 as of now?


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 27, 2008)

Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Got my iPhone today from airtel. It's a 16 gb white one. The looks of the phone is a real killer. The browser is the best I have used in a mobile device. Surprisingly faster also from my MotoQ with a vodafone connection. Posting this from the phone
> 
> I will post more soon.



Congrats dude, post some pics


----------



## goobimama (Aug 27, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Is it possible to upgrade the firmware of the iPhone 2G to version 2.0 as of now?


Been there, done that.


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Been there, done that.



How do I do that? Any links u can provide me with?


----------



## Pat (Aug 27, 2008)

nikeel said:


> How do I do that? Any links u can provide me with?



A legit iPhone could have been upgraded directly from itunes.But assuming you have an unlocked iPhone 2G, you will need to use the pwnage tool from iphone-devs to upgrade to 2.x.  Head over to hackint0sh forum for more details.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 27, 2008)

1235Sam said:


> plus as as phone iphone lacks many features such as sms forwarding


Oh my God, I cannot forward stupid messages to my dimwit friends who spend at least one hour every day reading and replying to useless messages and expect me to do that same. I’m _so_ doomed!

Sure, it’s a genuine drawback (because when you do want to forward the occasional important message, you have to type it all over again because there’s no copy-paste either), but not even nearly important enough for me to even momentarily think about. In fact, it’s proven itself to be a boon for me. Before the iPhone came along, my idiotic friends used to keep bugging me to send them forwards, sending me messages calling me a miser and “too important” or other such nonsense.

Now, they know I cannot forward messages at all, so they don’t expect me too. As a bonus, most of them are showing their anger by not sending me any forwards, so I only have to delete about one or two messages each day now, as opposed to the fifty I used to before. Win-win for me. 



1235Sam said:


> so its better to get ipod touch and mid range feature phone like n73/k790
> (ipod touch+k790=23k)this combo gives more features than getting iphone alone at 31k.


It doesn’t give me the most important feature of the iPhone—EDGE on an iPhone. EDGE on that other phone won’t do and iPod touch doesn’t have EDGE, so an iPhone is my only option anyway.



1235Sam said:


> most important very good 3.2mp cam!


Yeah, because _that’s_ what I need in my pocket at all times, a phone that takes _huge_ pictures.



1235Sam said:


> of course one would have to carry 2 gadgets.but dont forget ipod touch is 30 percent slimmer and lighter than iphone


And that phone with a 3.2 MP camera is twice the thickness of the iPhone, so you aren’t really saving any space. You also have two devices to keep charged, and you have to pause your music and unplug your ears every time you wish to make a call or receive one. And since no phone with a 3.2MP camera comes without music and video capabilities, you’d be wasting those (after having paid for them).



1235Sam said:


> and new ipod touch is expected in september.it is rumoured that it will have hardware controls for music


Yeah, rumours, the most trustworthy source out there.



1235Sam said:


> price cut(16gb for the current price of 8gb).so expect to see 16gb ipod touch at 14k!


Yeah, that might be a possibility, though that would probably mean having to bump the iPhone up a notch too. Maybe they’ll just drop the 8GB model of the iPod touch and keep only the 16GB and 32GB variants at the lowered prices. Then they won’t have to bump up the iPhone.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 27, 2008)

guys ipod screen and interface is the only thing which is the plus point in the phone and yes the msg frwding inability is not a problem to me either.....!!!!


----------



## eggman (Aug 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh my God, I cannot forward stupid messages to my dimwit friends who spend at least one hour every day reading and replying to useless messages and expect me to do that same. I’m _so_ doomed!
> 
> Sure, it’s a genuine drawback (because when you do want to forward the occasional important message, you have to type it all over again because there’s no copy-paste either), but not even nearly important enough for me to even momentarily think about. In fact, it’s proven itself to be a boon for me. Before the iPhone came along, my idiotic friends used to keep bugging me to send them forwards, sending me messages calling me a miser and “too important” or other such nonsense.
> 
> ...



Genius!!!  .......You know , my friends waste hours a day listening songs on phone(in class, backbenchers!!!), and sometimes when I have a good song on my cell(which they don't have) I usually  transfer the song from my cell to their!!! But with iPhone I won't have to do that, since I can't do that,and I will end up saving their precious time by robbing them of a song ! Not to mention I won't be able to see my friend's surprise birthday pics on my big iPhone screen as with my great 2MP camera I will be embarrassed to shoot indoors and while my friends will shoot them with their 5MP-less-expensive-flash-enabled phone, they won't transfer the pics to mine in anger(or otherwise)!!!! Yeah I know I know, I should  have had a handheld camera and a digital camera in my pockets all the time, but my belt is a bit loose so I couldn't carry all the load!!!

Wow...I think I should get an iPhone!!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 27, 2008)

eggman said:


> Genius!!!  .......You know , my friends waste hours a day listening songs on phone(in class, backbenchers!!!), and sometimes when I have a good song on my cell(which they don't have) I usually  transfer the song from my cell to their!!! But with iPhone I won't have to do that, since I can't do that,and I will end up saving their precious time by robbing them of a song ! Not to mention I won't be able to see my friend's surprise birthday pics on my big iPhone screen as with my great 2MP camera I will be embarrassed to shoot indoors and while my friends will shoot them with their 5MP-less-expensive-flash-enabled phone, they won't transfer the pics to mine in anger(or otherwise)!!!! Yeah I know I know, I should  have had a handheld camera and a digital camera in my pockets all the time, but my belt is a bit loose so I couldn't carry all the load!!!
> 
> Wow...I think I should get an iPhone!!


Unless you work for Aaj Tak, I really don’t see why you would need to have a camera on your person all the time. Surely you won’t regret having missed that sexy billboard you just saw and couldn’t capture on your iPhone for more than five minutes. As for people who do need to have a camera with them at any given time of the day, I assure you that no cellphone camera, no matter how many megapixels it supports, is going to suffice for them and they carry a dedicated camera anyway.

As for your not being able to share pictures with your friend, no camera in the world ships with built-in Bluetooth that allows you to share pictures and videos with others. How come no one has been complaining about that? This was just an observation that struck me on reading your post; it should not be taken to mean that I don’t think Bluetooth file sharing is a good feature and shouldn’t be implemented on the iPhone.

Both SMS forwarding and Bluetooth file sharing are good features and it’s a shame the iPhone lacks them. I did not disagree with that. I only threw in a scenario specific to me where not having the ability to forward texts has turned out to be exceedingly useful, whilst also mentioning how the feature could be useful sometimes. My point was that while the Multi-touch interface and Internet and multimedia capabilities of the iPhone are _strong_ points in favour of it, the lack of SMS forwarding and Bluetooth file sharing are _weak_ points against. Strong points against the iPhone would be its price and, at least in my case, voice dialing.

Trying to clearly understand what someone is saying before loading up the sarcasm rifle might not be a bad idea. It tends to have a particularly high potential of backfiring.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Unless you work for Aaj Tak, I really don’t see why you would need to have a camera on your person all the time



A person likes to capture memories. Memories like a surprise birthday party, the first walk of your child don't come after informing you. You can't be prepared for it. Camera in a mobile phone started as a quick way to take snaps anywhere but with the advancement in technology these cameras are very sophisticated today. I don't even have a digital camera in Delhi & just use ky K750i to take snaps of everything right from the Night Outs in Home to client's office.



> . Surely you won’t regret having missed that sexy billboard you just saw and couldn’t capture on your iPhone for more than five minutes.



Many people do regret.



> As for people who do need to have a camera with them at any given time of the day, I assure you that no cellphone camera, no matter how many megapixels it supports, is going to suffice for them and they carry a dedicated camera anyway.



That's the thing. Uber quality isn't always required but a quick way to capture a snap is required. This is why Mobile phone cameras became such a huge success.



> As for your not being able to share pictures with your friend, no camera in the world ships with built-in Bluetooth that allows you to share pictures and videos with others.



Again, it's not a camera. It is am Mobile phone which u carry with you always & need always be connected. Lack of Bluetooth in digicam is indeed a flaw & i m complaining too but when it is a phone, I need file transfer. The logic that "Those who need a camera all the time should carry a heavy 8 mega pixel digital camera" is really stupid.




> I only threw in a scenario *specific to me* where not having the ability to forward texts has turned out to be exceedingly useful



U don't need it. We do. Nokia N82/N79 has all these at less prise then iPhone which makes Nokia phones better buy then iPhone.



> the Multi-touch interface and Internet and multimedia capabilities of the iPhone are _strong_ points in favour of it,



You want me to pay 31k for internet browsing at any time & to watch my multimedia all the time?? I would rather buy a 36K Laptop which does all this on a big screen & more even when I am traveling inside the metro.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 27, 2008)

Are we still on with this again? I thought we had long since concluded that this was a crap phone, and all those who bought it are in misery and are just trying to save face. As for me I've been beating my brains as to why, oh why, did I have to go buy an iMac even after knowing how crappy OS X on the iBook was. Oh well, at least I can secretly run Vista on it via bootcamp.

Here's hoping for Android on iPhone.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> That's the thing. Uber quality isn't always required but a quick way to capture a snap is required. This is why Mobile phone cameras became such a huge success.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it's not a camera. It is am Mobile phone which u carry with you always & need always be connected. Lack of Bluetooth in digicam is indeed a flaw & i m complaining too but when it is a phone, I need file transfer. The logic that "Those who need a camera all the time should carry a heavy 8 mega pixel digital camera" is really stupid.


I know you don’t realise it* but you’re actually just agreeing with what I said. The iPhone’s camera does a darned fine job when it comes to taking quick and dirty pictures—launch it, press one key and it takes a pretty decent snap (for a mobile phone). More megapixels are required to take larger pictures, not better. And no mobile phone camera can take pictures with quality worthy of being framed—what’s the point of all those megapixels then which add to the bulk of the phone and slow down the camera’s operation?

People who need good quality pictures all the time do need to “carry a heavy 8 mega pixel digital camera” around. For everyone else, the iPhone camera does an OK job. Sure, it could be made even better but I’m glad that’s not Apple’s priority. It will be upgraded when everything else is working exactly as it should.


*_… because you’re slow…_


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 27, 2008)

magic pad can do copy and paste and there is i video recording software which can use mms feature and do video recording of corse its third party .
iphone ke baare mein kahbardaar kuch kharaab kaha toh .though its costly still i ma trying hard to procure it from sum1 from usa


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The iPhone’s camera does a darned fine job when it comes to taking quick and dirty pictures—launch it, press one key and *it takes a pretty decent snap (for a mobile phone)*.



No. At 19k a Nokia N82 takes better pics with better focus, color reproduction etc compared to iPhone. iPhone is bad when taking pics in dark, like on an evening at the street, while Nokia N82 gives better quality at 19k only. This is why iPhone is crap & it sux.



> More megapixels are required to take larger pictures, not better. And no mobile phone camera can take pictures with quality worthy of being framed—what’s the point of all those megapixels then which add to the bulk of the phone and slow down the camera’s operation?



Ever tried photo retouching in Photshop??? Ever tried to find "where MP matters?" Seriously, go read some books on Photography & U will know that MP does matters but depends on where it is being used. For home use 3.2 MP is enough as people will sharpen, reduced noise & dimension of the image which will make it more sharp then real one.



> People who need good quality pictures all the time do need to “carry a heavy 8 mega pixel digital camera” around.



Yes, they can buy SE C905 . 

No, cos for them Nokia N82 gives good enough quality while still being lite & easy to use. Only professional people need to carry a digicam everywhere & everytime.


> For everyone else, the iPhone camera does an OK job.



Maybe for you who doesn't understand what a photo means.



> It will be upgraded when everything else is working exactly as it should.



Yeah . They tried to defeat Exchange with MobileMe & look what happened, 3 outages in 1 month


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 27, 2008)

*hacktheiphoneitouch.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-unlockjailbreak-your-201-2g.html


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The iPhone’s camera does a darned fine job when it comes to taking quick and dirty pictures—launch it, press one key and it takes a pretty decent snap (for a mobile phone). More megapixels are required to take larger pictures, not better. And no mobile phone camera can take pictures with quality worthy of being framed—what’s the point of all those megapixels then which add to the bulk of the phone and slow down the camera’s operation?



Surely, u know that a good camera phone would beat an iphone even if shot in  2mp, as iphone doesnt fare well in low-light situations(also no AF na). While its true that no camera phone can beat a decent mid-range camera in terms of pic quality(AFAIK), i personally would prefer having a better quality pics using a device(at a much cheaper price) which i can always carry;as i'm no pro or even semi-pro, i'd rather carry a 100gm device which can capture pics better that iphone with the option of transferring to my friends, whenever i want to. And don't even talk abt lack of video capture.(though 3rd party beta apps coming)

Yes, it has a few strong points.But, certainly not enough to warrant such a huge price.(xcept for ppl like u who feel the strong points are reason enough as coincidentally those are the features u need the most, and the weak points the feature u dont need  )


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh my God, I cannot forward stupid messages to my dimwit friends who spend at least one hour every day reading and replying to useless messages and expect me to do that same. I’m _so_ doomed!
> 
> Sure, it’s a genuine drawback (because when you do want to forward the occasional important message, you have to type it all over again because there’s no copy-paste either), but not even nearly important enough for me to even momentarily think about. In fact, it’s proven itself to be a boon for me. Before the iPhone came along, my idiotic friends used to keep bugging me to send them forwards, sending me messages calling me a miser and “too important” or other such nonsense.
> 
> Now, they know I cannot forward messages at all, so they don’t expect me too. As a bonus, most of them are showing their anger by not sending me any forwards, so I only have to delete about one or two messages each day now, as opposed to the fifty I used to before. Win-win for me.



Just remembered a saying "Gir gaya toh bhi tangdi upar" 



aryayush said:


> I know you don’t realise it* but you’re actually just agreeing with what I said. The iPhone’s camera does a darned fine job when it comes to taking quick and dirty pictures—launch it, press one key and it takes a pretty decent snap (for a mobile phone). More megapixels are required to take larger pictures, not better. And no mobile phone camera can take pictures with quality worthy of being framed—what’s the point of all those megapixels then which add to the bulk of the phone and slow down the camera’s operation?
> 
> People who need good quality pictures all the time do need to “carry a heavy 8 mega pixel digital camera” around. For everyone else, the iPhone camera does an OK job. Sure, it could be made even better but I’m glad that’s not Apple’s priority. It will be upgraded when everything else is working exactly as it should.
> 
> ...



I have tried the iPhone cam and its aweful. Even if I agree for the moment that megapixels is not important, the iPhone is a BAD 2 megapixel phone. I tried taking pics in my office under perfect lighting conditions indoors with the Nokia N70, Nokia E65 and the iPhone. All are 2 MP cams. But the picture of the iPhone was so dark, u wudn't believe it. It just cannot adjust iteself in varying light conditions and this was a well lit room so I don't know what would have happened in a dark room. Nokia N70 & E65 produced wonderful bright pics.

I wanted to transfer the iPhone photo to my phone/PC so that I can post it here but then remembered that the iPhone doesn't transfer photos by bluetooth and my friend wasn't carrying his iPhone cable. 



aryayush said:


> Both SMS forwarding and Bluetooth file sharing are good features and it’s a shame the iPhone lacks them. I did not disagree with that. I only threw in a scenario specific to me where not having the ability to forward texts has turned out to be exceedingly useful, whilst also mentioning how the feature could be useful sometimes.



Point noted......but the "Gir gaya toh bhi tangdi upar" still applies for the previous quote


----------



## 1235Sam (Aug 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh my God, I cannot forward stupid messages to my dimwit friends who spend at least one hour every day reading and replying to useless messages and expect me to do that same. I’m _so_ doomed!
> 
> Sure, it’s a genuine drawback (because when you do want to forward the occasional important message, you have to type it all over again because there’s no copy-paste either), but not even nearly important enough for me to even momentarily think about. In fact, it’s proven itself to be a boon for me. Before the iPhone came along, my idiotic friends used to keep bugging me to send them forwards, sending me messages calling me a miser and “too important” or other such nonsense.
> 
> ...



for me main drawbacks of iphone are
-no bluetooth file transfer
-ability to forward msg
-so so 2mp camera.sure no cam phone can match digi cam but phones with 3.2 mp      onwards(esp from SE,nokia) do fair job.
-no java support.so we cannot install wide range of already available applications.
 sure with 2.0 onwards iphone also has application support but that isnt java.so i cannot install app like oxford concise and thesaurus which i use frequntly(as i am preparing for gre)
-no multitasking support
-cost:31k is too much for the feature it offers

the main feature of iphone for me is its UI.just awesome.but at the same time i cannot live without above drawbacks

thus for me ipod touch+mid range range feature phone is much better option.(eg ipod touch  +k790=23k)
sure there are drawbacks of carrying 2 separate gadgets but look at the advantages


----------



## krazzy (Aug 27, 2008)

Haven't we talked about all this stuff enough times already. Talking about it repeatedly wouldn't do anything. I mean it was OK when the iPhone was new and all. But after more than a year it is getting kinda boring. Like a scratched record playing over and over again.

For some people criticizing the iPhone has become the sole purpose of their life. Seriously if you don't like the iPhone then just forget about it. Why would you want to waste your time and energy finding faults with something which you don't like anyway? Just ignore it. It's not like Apple is forcing the iPhone on you or anything. Last time I checked you still have the power to NOT buy it if you don't like it. 

So now I'll be a good boy and ask the Mods to close this thread.


----------

